# Inter-Milan: domenica 13 settembre 2015 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (29 Agosto 2015)

Inter-Milan: domenica 13 settembre 2015 ore 20.45.

Posticipo serale della terza giornata di Serie. Inter-Milan partita in programma domenica 13 settembre 2015, alle 20.45 presso lo stadio Meazza. 

Il Milan arriva al derby con 3 punti dopo la vittoria contro l'Empoli.

Durante lo scorso campionato l'ultimo derby è terminato 0-0.
Nel secondo post gli highlights della ultima sfida in campionato.

La gara sarà visibile in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 20.45 di domenica 13 settembre 2015.

A seguire, tutte le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le probabili formazioni e quelli ufficiali. I commenti pre, durante e post partita.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Agosto 2015)

La gara dello scorso campionato terminata 0-0:


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2015)

C'è da pregare che Mancini non trovi il bandolo della matassa in questa sosta nazionali.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> C'è da pregare che Mancini non trovi il bandolo della matassa in questa sosta nazionali.



...speriamo di arrivarci con Witsel...


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

Conta arrivarci con le idee chiare. L'Inter arriverà con tre punti di vantaggio ma non sono dei fenomeni nemmeno loro se si parla di creare gioco. Sarà sicuramente una partita bruttissima da vedere


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Speroamo in una rivoluzione a centrampo.


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Nel Derby voglio vedere questo centrocampo:

Witsel - Montolivo - Bonaventura
Honda

oppure

Suso Witsel Montolivo Bonaventura


----------



## alessandro77 (30 Agosto 2015)

partita a sè, possiamo vincerla come prendere un'imbarcata


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2015)

A oggi con i giocatori *in rosa* (Witsel al momento non esiste) io giocherei così 

Poli --- De Jong --- Bertolacci
------- Bonaventura ----------

alternativa Montolivo al posto di De Jong, ma tanto Miha non lo farà mai
Kucka e Suso spero di non vederli neanche in fotografia


----------



## Tobi (30 Agosto 2015)

Stranamente partita sulla carta alla portata, due squadre molto simili in termini di pochezza

Lopez
Abate Mexes Romagnoli Calabria
Bonaventura Witsel Bertolacci
Balotelli
Adriano Bacca


----------



## odrik93 (30 Agosto 2015)

Io metterei pure Ely al posto di Mexes..


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A oggi con i giocatori *in rosa* (Witsel al momento non esiste) io giocherei così
> 
> Poli --- De Jong --- Bertolacci
> ------- Bonaventura ----------
> ...



D'accordissimo.


----------



## de sica (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma come fate a mettere ancora de jong regista? con bertocoso tra l'altro.. dio mio


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a mettere ancora de jong regista? con bertocoso tra l'altro.. dio mio



Quindi Busquets è il regista del Barcellona?


----------



## de sica (30 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Quindi Busquets è il regista del Barcellona?



Ma non è questione di regista o meno, de jong vertice basso non può giocare.. BASTA per carità


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma non è questione di regista o meno, de jong vertice basso non può giocare.. BASTA per carità



Nella rosa del Milan nessuno è più adatto a farlo di lui, sono le mezzali che dovevano comprare ai suoi lati che non ci sono.


----------



## de sica (30 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nella rosa del Milan nessuno è più adatto a farlo di lui, sono le mezzali che dovevano comprare ai suoi lati che non ci sono.



Spiegami allora le prestazioni di menta che ha fornita alle prime due giornate, in quel ruolo. Colpa solo di bertocoso e bonaventuras? per me no


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Spiegami allora le prestazioni di menta che ha fornita alle prime due giornate, in quel ruolo. Colpa solo di bertocoso e bonaventuras? per me no



Ok, chi metti ? Montolivo ?


----------



## de sica (30 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ok, chi metti ? Montolivo ?



Mi auguro un cc comprato in questi ultimi giorni, che sia internazionale


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mi auguro un cc comprato in *questi ultimi giorni*, che sia internazionale



Rimangono meno di 24 ore. Speriamo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Spiegami allora le prestazioni di menta che ha fornita alle prime due giornate, in quel ruolo. Colpa solo di bertocoso e bonaventuras? per me no



Assolutamente si e secondariamente dall'atteggiamento di tutta la squadra.


Anzi, se non c'è lui che tappa i buchi tanti saluti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mi auguro un cc comprato in questi ultimi giorni, che sia internazionale



Il giocatore non va comprato lì, lì siamo a posto, c'è DeJong.

Bisogna comprare una mezzala.

Un derby con 

Bertolacci DeJong Witsel

Bonaventura​
Già potrebbe essere una buona cosa, ma tutto dipenderà dall'atteggiamento, se li aspettiamo e non ci muoviamo senza palla facciamo schifo sempre e comunque, anche con Gundogan


----------



## kolao95 (31 Agosto 2015)

Tremila volte meglio Montolivo lì che De Jong.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2015)

Sono molto pessimista.


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

Non me ne importa nulla della formazione, se giocheremo con Xabi Alonso, Iniesta e Witsel o Soriano, De Jong e Poli.
Mihajlovic come ha panchinato Montolivo poteva panchinare anche De Jong. Come voleva silurare Mexes, poteva silurare anche altri.

Contro l'Inter o si vince con merito oppure Mihajlovic si può anche dimettere.
Non mi interessa delle parole in conferenza stampa. Contano i risultati e secondariamente il gioco.
E faccia il favore di levare De Jong dalla regia.


----------



## martinmilan (31 Agosto 2015)

l'inter fa defecare quanto noi ma...

''abbiamo battuto l'inter nei derby estivi!'' 
quindi...
''siamo candidati allo scudetto!''


----------



## Kaladin85 (31 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nella rosa del Milan nessuno è più adatto a farlo di lui, sono le mezzali che dovevano comprare ai suoi lati che non ci sono.



de Jong avrebbe le caratteristiche per giocare in quel ruolo, ma semplicemente è fisicamente cotto, non ce la fa più.
Il de Jong di due stagioni fa aiutava la difesa, pressava e dava ritmo alla squadra.
Il de Jong attuale gioca schiacciato in mezzo ai centrali difensivi, creando una voragine in mezzo al campo e sbaglia sempre i tempi, basta vedere come si è fatto ridicolizzare da Saponara a più riprese.
Quando dovrebbe arretrare per dare copertura, va a pressare senza senso e si fa saltare, quando dovrebbe avanzare per chiudere, arretra troppo e lascia autostrade per il tiro da fuori.

Personalmente io ho visto solo il trofeo TIM e le partite ufficiali in questa stagione e i gol subiti sono arrivati quasi tutti da percussioni centrali degli avversari, nella zona in cui dovrebbe esserci lui a chiudere.


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2015)

Purtroppo la vedo nera.


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2015)

Visto che avranno Perisic Eder un terzino buono e Felipe Melo, se non arriva Witsel meglio se la diamo persa a tavolino...


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Anzi, se non c'è lui che tappa i buchi tanti saluti*.



(Si parla di De Jong ndr)

Ma ancora co sta leggenda che mettendo il mastino scarpone davanti alla difesa si prendono meno gol?..ancora non si vede che con De Jong in campo lì in realtà prendiamo ancora più gol e oltretutto sempre con infilate centrali?
L'olandese oltre che tecnicamente immondo è anche uno dei giocatori con meno senso della posizione che io ricordi..se penso che qualcuno osava paragonarlo a Van Bommel....


----------



## Kaladin85 (31 Agosto 2015)

Van Bommel aveva un'intelligenza che de Jong si sogna, non gli serviva nemmeno correre, sapeva dove posizionarsi e dove sarebbe arrivata la palla prima di tutti gli altri.
de Jong è la versione scarsa di Gattuso, perchè gli mancano l'istinto ed il senso della posizione che aveva Gattuso.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Agosto 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> (Si parla di De Jong ndr)
> 
> Ma ancora co sta leggenda che mettendo il mastino scarpone davanti alla difesa si prendono meno gol?..ancora non si vede che con De Jong in campo lì in realtà prendiamo ancora più gol e oltretutto sempre con infilate centrali?
> L'olandese oltre che tecnicamente immondo è anche uno dei giocatori con meno senso della posizione che io ricordi..se penso che qualcuno osava paragonarlo a Van Bommel....



Quoto. De Jong deve sloggiare!


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2015)

l'inter fino adesso è stata fortuna e prima o poi la fortuna gira! speriamo già a la prossima!


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo che la sosta ci faccia bene.


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2015)

io temo ... tra l'altro l'Inter ha un cuxo spaventoso ...


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2015)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> io temo ... tra l'altro l'Inter ha un cuxo spaventoso ...



Non è per come gioca che mi preoccupa, è che questi ne prendono altri 4 tra Perisic Eder Melo e Siquieira o chi per lui. La speranza è che ciuffetto non ci capisca niente


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2015)

vedrete che piallata che prendiamo.. lo dico da quando ho visto il calendario


----------



## Interistaospite (31 Agosto 2015)

Gara aperta, che vinca il migliore


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Interistaospite ha scritto:


> Gara aperta, che vinca il migliore



Metti la targhetta ospite.


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci contro Kondogbia.
Jovetic contro Zapata.
Brozovic contro Kucka.

Siamo nelle mani di Bacca, Luiz Adriano e dell'esplosione di Balotelli.

Secondo me prenderemo un'imbarcata.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Agosto 2015)

Mihajlovic deve vincere proprio perchè è un ex, speriamo che non si scansi.


----------



## martinmilan (31 Agosto 2015)

vorrei uno stadio vuoto o almeno un mega striscione a tutta curva con la faccia di galliani con scritto'' stai rovinando tutto!''


ma dopo la grande vittoria con l'empoli l'entusiasmo è tornato a mille.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

La vedo davvero brutta. Che qualcuno ce la mandi buona.


----------



## MissRossonera (31 Agosto 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic deve vincere proprio perchè è un ex, speriamo che non si scansi.



Non credo proprio sia il tipo,piuttosto è il centrocampo che farà ridere rispetto al loro e gli stenderà il tappeto rosso.
Io sono veramente preoccupata,se questi non si svegliano almeno sotto il profilo mentale non abbiamo speranze di non fare figuracce.


----------



## Dany20 (31 Agosto 2015)

Prenderemo una bella scoppola secondo me.


----------



## Kaladin85 (31 Agosto 2015)

Spero finisca 5-0 per l'inter.
galliani deve rendersi conto cosa vuol dire fare mercato e prendere esempio da professionisti seri che hanno ascoltato l'allenatore e gli hanno comprato giocatori che gli servivano


----------



## Love (31 Agosto 2015)

no adesso il mercato è finito...galliani non lo smuove nessuno...quindi forza ragazzi e ribaltiamo qualsiasi pronostico...


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> vorrei uno stadio vuoto o almeno un mega striscione a tutta curva con la faccia di galliani con scritto'' stai rovinando tutto!''
> 
> 
> ma dopo la grande vittoria con l'empoli l'entusiasmo è tornato a mille.



A questo giro la curva farà contestazione fissa contro Galliani, e forse anche contro Berlusconi.


----------



## Ciachi (31 Agosto 2015)

Figura di caxxa mostruosa


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

La gara si giocherà alle 20.45.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Agosto 2015)

Ripeto un mio concetto della passata stagione:


Se la Curva Sud vuole lanciare veramente un segnale forte, chiaro e visibile per tutti devono lasciare deserta la curva in questa gara. In mondovisione. In curva dovrebbe esserci solamente un banner anti-Galiani.

A quel punto anche Gazzetta, Sky ecc non possono piu ignorare l'incompetenza del condom.



Ovviamente una cosa del genere non la farebbero mai...


----------



## VonVittel (31 Agosto 2015)

La vedrò dal vivo dal terzo rosso. Prevedo travasi di bile dopo la gara. Maledetto pelato


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2015)

Asfaltati da Ciuffo. Grazie sabotatore


----------



## martinmilan (1 Settembre 2015)

se perdiamo questo derby inizia una catastrofe che manco possiamo immaginare.


----------



## MilanLover (1 Settembre 2015)

Zapata e Romagnoli contro Ljalic, Perisic, Jovetic e Icardi


----------



## Petrecte (1 Settembre 2015)

Alla luce delle ultime mosse di mercato , ci asfalteranno non c'è partita ....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Settembre 2015)

Comunque l'Inter ha rinforzato molto l'attacco, ma mi lascia perplesso il fatto che abbia rinunciato a tanta qualità a centrocampo con le cessioni di Hernanes e Covacic.


----------



## kolao95 (1 Settembre 2015)

Onestamente la vedevo equilibrata prima degli ultimi arrivi nerazzurri. Così non so se ci sarà partita, speriamo bene.


----------



## Biss (1 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## odrik93 (1 Settembre 2015)

Perchè giocerà Zapata secondo voi?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2015)

Ci asfaltano


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2015)

Vinceremo....


----------



## MilanLover (1 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## Aron (1 Settembre 2015)

Cambierei comunque modulo, sia per questa partita sia per quelle successive, a prescindere dalla permanenza di Mihajlovic e dall'arrivo eventuale di nuovo allenatore.

O il 3-4-3 o il 4-4-2, ma preferisco la prima ipotesi.



Diego Lopez

Mexes Romagnoli Rodrigo Ely
Calabria/Abate Bertolacci Kucka De Sciglio/Antonelli
Bonaventura
Bacca Luiz Adriano






Diego Lopez
Calabria Rodrigo Ely Romagnoli De Sciglio/Antonelli
Suso/Abate Honda/Bertolacci Kucka Bonaventura
Bacca Luiz Adriano​


----------



## Aron (1 Settembre 2015)

Oh, qualora dobbiamo perdere (perchè quasi sicuramente perderemo e pure male), vorrei almeno farmi qualche risata vedendo Nocerino contro Kondogbia.


----------



## alessandro77 (1 Settembre 2015)

4-4-2 con suso, montolivo, de jong (kucka) Bertolacci a centrocampo..


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2015)

Suso mai più.



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vinceremo....



Solo uno ci può salvare


----------



## Ba Matte (2 Settembre 2015)

L'inter è squadra molto muscolare, ha sulla carta una forza d'attacco molto forte che può sfondare le nostre barricate, spero che il Milan se la giochi e non si comporti come l'Atalanta e parcheggi l'autobus davanti alla difesa sarebbe un'umiliazione, speriamo in bene.


----------



## zlatan (2 Settembre 2015)

Ba Matte ha scritto:


> L'inter è squadra molto muscolare, ha sulla carta una forza d'attacco molto forte che può sfondare le nostre barricate, spero che il Milan se la giochi e non si comporti come l'Atalanta e parcheggi l'autobus davanti alla difesa sarebbe un'umiliazione, speriamo in bene.



Quello lo avremmo fatto l'anno scorso, come contro la Juve alla terza. Da Sinisa non mi aspetto nessun muro pur non disprezzando un eventuale pareggio che ci manterrebbe a 3 punti dalle mer...


----------



## braungioxe (2 Settembre 2015)

difficilmente mihajlovic si sposta dal 4-3-1-2
la migliore secondo me:
D.Lopez
Abate Mexes Romagnoli De Sciglio(Antonelli è out)
De Jong Montolivo Bertolacci
Bonaventura(o Balo a sorpresa)
Bacca L.Adriano

e comunque se l'inter inizia a girare so uccelli senza zucchero,forse è un bene incontrarla ora


----------



## Ba Matte (3 Settembre 2015)

Ma per caso al derby ci sarà anche Thohir? No perchè di solito quando c'è lui l'Inter perde o al massimo pareggia


----------



## folletto (3 Settembre 2015)

Se Mihajlovic non trova una qualche soluzione per il centrocampo sarà sicuramente una enorme sofferenza e sarà dura uscire dignitosamente dal campo. Purtroppo la realtà è che loro sono nettamente superiori almeno sulla carta e che il nostro centrocampo è comunque indegno.


----------



## zlatan (3 Settembre 2015)

Ragazzi non cominciamo a piangere ancora prima di scendere in campo. Quante volte negli anni 90 eravamo nettamente più forti, e quante volte abbiamo perso noi? Il derby non è detto che la vinca sempre la più forte e poi cacchio hanno cambiato 9 titolari, dell'anno scorso rimangono solo Handanovic e Icardi nei titolari, possibile che giri tutto subito senza intoppi??? Calma, non siamo gli scarsoni delle prime 2 giornate, ce la giochiamo...


----------



## Aron (3 Settembre 2015)

Sento aria di ammutinamento, stile Milan-Parma con Seedorf.

Per limitare i danni, penso che Mihajlovic schiererà tutti i nuovi e i più professionali di quelli vecchi, ad esempio Honda e Bonaventura.


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2015)

Le quote dei bookmakers -) http://www.milanworld.net/quote-sco...embre-2015-pronostici-vt31779.html#post815940


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Settembre 2015)

*CorSera: Bonaventura scenderà in campo come trequartista*


----------



## osvaldobusatti (4 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *CorSera: Bonaventura scenderà in campo come trequartista*



Manco fossimo alla vigilia dl Derby.
Ma cosa ne sanno al Corrierone???


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *CorSera: Bonaventura scenderà in campo come trequartista*


Era ovvio, è stato provato anche in amichevole


Ma ora che si è rotto Bertolacci farà la mezzala con DeJong e Kucka, Honda trequartista


----------



## Aron (4 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Era ovvio, è stato provato anche in amichevole
> 
> 
> Ma ora che si è rotto Bertolacci farà la mezzala con DeJong e Kucka, Honda trequartista




Per me non è affatto da escludere un cambio di modulo.


----------



## zlatan (4 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Era ovvio, è stato provato anche in amichevole
> 
> 
> Ma ora che si è rotto Bertolacci farà la mezzala con DeJong e Kucka, Honda trequartista



O peggio ancora giocherà Poli al posto di Bertolacci. Francamente faccio fatica pensare quale sia la soluzione non migliore, perchè non esiste una buona soluzione, ma la meno peggio....
Sto pensando davvero che a sto punto forse il 4-4-2 (Modulo che mi ha sempre fatto cag... ) sia la soluzione giusta per noi, nel caso di Domenica, con Cerci De Jong Kucka Jack a centrocampo. Montolivo visto la prova esaltante anche ieri sera, penso che dalla panchina possa alzarsi per andare in tribuna non di più....


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> O peggio ancora giocherà Poli al posto di Bertolacci. Francamente faccio fatica pensare quale sia la soluzione non migliore, perchè non esiste una buona soluzione, ma la meno peggio....
> Sto pensando davvero che a sto punto forse il 4-4-2 (Modulo che mi ha sempre fatto cag... ) sia la soluzione giusta per noi, nel caso di Domenica, con Cerci De Jong Kucka Jack a centrocampo. Montolivo visto la prova esaltante anche ieri sera, penso che dalla panchina possa alzarsi per andare in tribuna non di più....




Poli dopo Montolivo credo sia il bersaglio di Miha


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2015)

Sono nettamente più forti e se devo essere obbiettivo secondo me ci asfaltano, tuttavia non so perché ma sono ottimista, i nostri due la davanti mi lasciano tranquillo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2015)

Attualmente non abbiamo una squadra migliore perché fanno tutti cahare a parte i sudamericani. Speriamo bene ma prevedo una vittoria abbastanza agevole dell'Inter.


----------



## Renegade (4 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Attualmente non abbiamo una squadra migliore perché fanno tutti cahare a parte i sudamericani. Speriamo bene ma prevedo una vittoria abbastanza agevole dell'Inter.



Considera che non ci sarà Bertolacci. Quindi un malus in meno. Io sono molto fiducioso. Una cosa che penso sicuramente da Giugno è che arriverà il gol di Kondogbia. Ma sono fiducioso e l'assenza dell'ex-Genoa a centrocampo mi fa sentire ancor più positività nell'aria.


----------



## alessandro77 (4 Settembre 2015)

partita da 1-2


----------



## Superpippo9 (4 Settembre 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> O peggio ancora giocherà Poli al posto di Bertolacci. Francamente faccio fatica pensare quale sia la soluzione non migliore, perchè non esiste una buona soluzione, ma la meno peggio....
> Sto pensando davvero che a sto punto forse il 4-4-2 (Modulo che mi ha sempre fatto cag... ) sia la soluzione giusta per noi, nel caso di Domenica, con Cerci De Jong Kucka Jack a centrocampo. Montolivo visto la prova esaltante anche ieri sera, penso che dalla panchina possa alzarsi per andare in tribuna non di più....



Io credo che proporrà un finto 4 3 1 2 .. con jack che partirà largo a sx ed in fase difensiva si trasformerà in un 442!!! Gli altri 3 saranno Kucka de jong e credo poli anche perché non credo rischierà mauri visto che fino ad ora è sempre andato in tribuna...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Settembre 2015)

Penso sia già la partita spartiacque della stagione. 
In caso di vittoria sarebbe una bella iniezione di fiducia x la squadra.

Non succede..... ma se succede...


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Settembre 2015)

Partita da giocare con personalità, poi non vedo l'in**r cosi forte come qualcuno parla


----------



## ed.vedder77 (5 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me non è affatto da escludere un cambio di modulo.



Sarebbe ora.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Settembre 2015)

*Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport, per il derby in programma la prossima domenica, sono gia stati venduti circa 65 mila biglietti, con un incasso da record di circa 4 milioni di euro.*


----------



## J&B (5 Settembre 2015)

L'Inter è battibile,basta avere una quadra capace di vincere.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Settembre 2015)

niente scuse l'inter fa pena..
perdere contro mancini mi farebbe scoppiare di rabbia.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Settembre 2015)

Mah, intanto alla squadra sono stati concessi due giorni di riposo, onestamente era meglio impegnare tutta la settimana per lavorare al derby piuttosto che 5 giorni.


----------



## Aron (6 Settembre 2015)

*QSVS: Mihajlovic sarà esonerato in caso di sconfitta nel derby.*


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *QSVS: Mihajlovic sarà esonerato in caso di sconfitta nel derby.*



...lo ha deciso la moglie di Abate?


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *QSVS: Mihajlovic sarà esonerato in caso di sconfitta nel derby.*



se certo..un anno intero all asino e lui subito fuori


----------



## martinmilan (6 Settembre 2015)

ora però la stampa avversa al milan sta cavalcando un pò troppo l'onda...quando non hai un presidente che risponde a tono funziona così...lasci che le serpi si insinuino.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (6 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *QSVS: Mihajlovic sarà esonerato in caso di sconfitta nel derby.*



Bene. 
Vorrà dire che chi andrà in campo sputerà l'anima perchè ciò non avvenga. 
Vale a dire tutti i fedelissimo di Miha:

Lopez
De Sciglio Zapata Romagnoli Calabria
Kucka De Jong Bonaventura
Balotelli Bacca L. Adriano


----------



## martinmilan (6 Settembre 2015)

i fedelissimi? ma se sembra che gli giochino contro


----------



## J&B (6 Settembre 2015)

Se accadesse davvero saremmo ridicoli.


----------



## Aron (6 Settembre 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Se accadesse davvero saremmo ridicoli.



Sono d'accordo.
Non si tratta così un allenatore.

Ma secondo me sia Berlusconi sia Galliani stanno cercando la scusa buona per cacciare Mihajlovic perchè hanno già in mano un allenatore che piace a loro e in particolar modo al presidente. 
Sarei molto stupito quindi se il posto di Mihajlovic venisse occupato da Montella. Mi aspetto uno tra Conte e Capello.


----------



## alessandro77 (6 Settembre 2015)

mah, con la società ridicola che abbiamo, non mi stupirebbe l'esonero di Miha in caso di sconfitta post derby anche se credo che questo potrebbe arrivare solo in caso di perdita netta nel risultato


----------



## Ian.moone (7 Settembre 2015)

lo dico senza paura: vinciamo noi 2-1.
gol di bacca e di balotelli subentrato al 65' che la mette al 88'

gli intertristi hanno festeggiato troppo negli ultimi minuti, devono essere trapanati per bene.


----------



## martinmilan (7 Settembre 2015)

io già lo sento sto derby...in genere da un pò di anni a questa parte me ne frego,non mi esalta più..

ma ripeto vedere mancini vincere contro di noi mi darebbe un nervoso che nemmeno immaginate...va bene tutto ma perdere contro una squadra appena assemblata e allenata da una donna mi distrggerebbe


----------



## Milanforever63 (7 Settembre 2015)

io ciuffolo non lo reggo proprio .. e mi seccherebbe molto ma molto perdere il derby ...comunque tornando al mister non capisco perchè cacciare Sinisa e andare su Conte o Capello che non mi sembrano mister tanto teneri


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Settembre 2015)

*Volpi, medico Inter: "L'unico giocatore in dubbio è Icardi. Vediamo se riusciamo a recuperarlo per il Derby"*


----------



## peppe75 (8 Settembre 2015)

Loro davanti sono migliorati molto...ma secondo me è il centrocampo ad essere ancora non pronto...kondogbia è grosso e fa fatica subito a entrare in forma, Felipe melo si è inserito da poco...quindi la loro difesa la vedo meno protetta...speriamo che Jack sia in forma perché solo lui può essere determinante per noi...come servire le punte al bacio!! E poi non scordiamoci la carta Balo!! Siamo fiduciosi!!


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2015)

*Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, due delle maglie a centrocampo verranno assegnate a Poli e Kucka. Montolivo andrà nuovamente in panchina. Sulle fasce giocheranno Abate e De Sciglio.*


----------



## Aron (8 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, due delle maglie a centrocampo verranno assegnate a Poli e Kucka. Montolivo andrà nuovamente in panchina. Sulle fasce giocheranno Abate e De Sciglio.*



Poli-De Jong-Kucka.

Rimpiango Muntari e Birsa.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, due delle maglie a centrocampo verranno assegnate a Poli e Kucka. Montolivo andrà nuovamente in panchina. Sulle fasce giocheranno Abate e De Sciglio.*



Se Poli e Kucka fanno le mezzale, allora la terza maglia è sicuramente di De Jong. 
Non vorrei che davanti alla difesa mettesse una tra Poli e Kucka... brr, anche peggio di De Jong

Comunque io ancora non mi capacito che 90 milioni dopo stiamo ancora qui a parlare di Poli, De Jong, Montopippa, e addirittura Kucka


----------



## 666psycho (8 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, due delle maglie a centrocampo verranno assegnate a Poli e Kucka. Montolivo andrà nuovamente in panchina. Sulle fasce giocheranno Abate e De Sciglio.*



mamma mia che centrocampo.. manco il genoa schiererebbe un centrocampo così.. sarà dura, ma speriamo di vincere!!!


----------



## Milanforever63 (8 Settembre 2015)

quindi gli altri 2 dovrebbero essere De Jong e Bonaventura ....


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2015)

Momento momento.
De Jong Poli Kucka
Bonaventura???

Oddio. Questa è brutta. Almeno mettiamoci Honda al posto di o Poli o Kucka e Jack mettiamolo in mezzo


----------



## pazzomania (8 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Momento momento.
> De Jong Poli Kucka
> Bonaventura???
> 
> Oddio. Questa è brutta. Almeno mettiamoci Honda al posto di o Poli o Kucka e Jack mettiamolo in mezzo



Se giocano quei 4 non la guardo.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2015)

Per poter vincere il derby bisogna sperare in due cose:
- che ci sia una fase difensiva perfetta che annulli Jovetic e Perisic sulle fasce (il croato l'ho visto l'altra sera in nazionale, ho già gli incubi)
- che Bacca e Luiz Adriano risolvano la partita con una giocata


----------



## Aron (8 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Per poter vincere il derby bisogna sperare in due cose:
> - che ci sia una fase difensiva perfetta che annulli Jovetic e Perisic sulle fasce (il croato l'ho visto l'altra sera in nazionale, ho già gli incubi)
> - che Bacca e Luiz Adriano risolvano la partita con una giocata



La terza: che l'Inter scenda in campo con la presunzione di aver già vinto.


----------



## Aron (8 Settembre 2015)

Intanto anche Berlusconi diserterà il derby.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Momento momento.
> De Jong Poli Kucka
> Bonaventura???
> 
> Oddio. Questa è brutta. Almeno mettiamoci Honda al posto di o Poli o Kucka e Jack mettiamolo in mezzo



Bonaventura è fuori ruolo sia in trequarti centrale, che in centrocampo. E' esterno, un ala. Punto. Ci azzecca poco con il gioco di Miha.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2015)

*Quindi ne deduco che giocheremo così: Diego Lopez - Abate, Ely, Romagnoli, De Sciglio - Poli, De Jong, Kucka - Bonaventura - Luiz Adriano, Bacca. 


*Se così fosse, sarebbe il terzo centrocampo completamente diverso in tre partite, con il solo De Jong come inamovibile
Fiorentina: Bertolacci, De Jong, Bonaventura + Honda
Empoli: Bertolacci, De Jong, Nocerino + Suso
Inter: Poli, De Jong, Kucka + Bonaventura

troveremo mai la quadratura?


----------



## Milanforever63 (8 Settembre 2015)

... o magari sarà Poli, De Jong, Kucka + Honda ..


----------



## Petrecte (8 Settembre 2015)

Non è che cambia molto metti un bidone x un cesso eh ... Grazie geometra grazie ...
P.s : spero in una grande prestazione ma credo ci asfalteranno .....


----------



## Aron (8 Settembre 2015)

So che è difficile, ma non mi dispiacerebbe una sorpresa da parte di Mihajlovic, che sia un cambio di modulo o lo schieramento di Balotelli come trequartista.
Almeno darebbe un tocco di imprevedibilità alla partita.
Così com'è si preannuncia invece una sconfitta sicura.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Quindi ne deduco che giocheremo così: Diego Lopez - Abate, Ely, Romagnoli, De Sciglio - Poli, De Jong, Kucka - Bonaventura - Luiz Adriano, Bacca.
> 
> 
> *Se così fosse, sarebbe il terzo centrocampo completamente diverso in tre partite, con il solo De Jong come inamovibile
> ...



Non penso giochi Ely, comunque


----------



## zlatan (8 Settembre 2015)

Non so ragazzi io se devo pensare agli 11 contro 11 in campo, mi aspetto un derby tipo il primo di Leonardo, uno 0-4 secco. Però non so spiegare, ho delle sensazioni positive, sono giorni che i giornali parlano di Inter da scudetto, danno per scontata la vittoria nel derby per volare a 9 punti come se noi non esistessimo, e di contro, noi siamo già in crisi, Berlusconi non è contento e vuole cacciare il Mister. Ergo vinciamo noi....


----------



## zlatan (8 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non penso giochi Ely, comunque



No non gioca sicuro. Onestamente è il derby, e nel derby ci vuole gente esperta con le palle, ci vuole Mexes. Ma purtroppo giocherà Zapata, e quindi dovremo pregare che non incorra in una delle sue gaffes da scarsone, perchè se rimane concentrato, è comunque un buon difensore.
Ely però lo rimetterei titolare subito da domenica prossima, altrimenti è bruciato e nn è giusto...


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2015)

*Sky: due soluzioni per Mihajlovic. Se Bonaventura giocherà a centrocampo, Honda farà il trequartista. Altrimenti, lo stesso Bonaventura verrà dirottato sulla trequarti con Poli, De Jong e Kucka a centrocampo. *


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: due soluzioni per Mihajlovic. Se Bonaventura giocherà a centrocampo, Honda farà il trequartista. Altrimenti, lo stesso Bonaventura verrà dirottato sulla trequarti con Poli, De Jong e Kucka a centrocampo. *



Comunque vada è penoso, con questi non puoi giocare manco di contropiede.


----------



## Albijol (8 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: due soluzioni per Mihajlovic. Se Bonaventura giocherà a centrocampo, Honda farà il trequartista. Altrimenti, lo stesso Bonaventura verrà dirottato sulla trequarti con Poli, De Jong e Kucka a centrocampo. *



Poli, De Jong, Kucka ...Wes Craven se potesse risusciterebbe solo per farne un Horror


----------



## alessandro77 (8 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Intanto anche Berlusconi diserterà il derby.



segnale di disinteresse che non ci dovrebbe essere in un momento così


----------



## osvaldobusatti (8 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: due soluzioni per Mihajlovic. Se Bonaventura giocherà a centrocampo, Honda farà il trequartista. Altrimenti, lo stesso Bonaventura verrà dirottato sulla trequarti con Poli, De Jong e Kucka a centrocampo. *



Tocca fare la zuppa con i broccoli a disposizione.
Speriamo che Miha trovi la quadratura del cerchio, che intanto si stringe sempre più.
Perso per perso, giocherei col 4 3 3 .


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: due soluzioni per Mihajlovic. Se Bonaventura giocherà a centrocampo, Honda farà il trequartista. Altrimenti, lo stesso Bonaventura verrà dirottato sulla trequarti con Poli, De Jong e Kucka a centrocampo. *



e fallo sto 4-4-2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: due soluzioni per Mihajlovic. Se Bonaventura giocherà a centrocampo, Honda farà il trequartista. Altrimenti, lo stesso Bonaventura verrà dirottato sulla trequarti con Poli, De Jong e Kucka a centrocampo. *


Poli, De Jong, Kucka...


----------



## sballotello (8 Settembre 2015)

speriamo di vincerlo , non importa come. E spero sinisa riesca a trovare la quadra..


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Settembre 2015)

*De Sciglio tornato dalla nazionale ha iniziato il lavoro in gruppo, rientra in gruppo anche Mexes.*


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: due soluzioni per Mihajlovic. Se Bonaventura giocherà a centrocampo, Honda farà il trequartista. Altrimenti, lo stesso Bonaventura verrà dirottato sulla trequarti con Poli, De Jong e Kucka a centrocampo. *



Mi sta già passando la voglia di vederlo sto derby


----------



## Aragorn (9 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: due soluzioni per Mihajlovic. Se Bonaventura giocherà a centrocampo, Honda farà il trequartista. Altrimenti, lo stesso Bonaventura verrà dirottato sulla trequarti con Poli, De Jong e Kucka a centrocampo. *



Insistere con il rombo mi sa tanto di tentativo di suicidio (e con alte probabilità di successo).


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, è ballottaggio Ely - Zapata per un posto di fianco a Romagnoli. In vantaggio, al momento, il difensore colombiano.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, è ballottaggio Ely - Zapata per un posto di fianco a Romagnoli. In vantaggio, al momento, il difensore colombiano.*



*Miranda ha subito un colpo al ginocchio ed effettuerà dei controlli ma molto probabilmente salterà il derby contro il Milan.*


----------



## Kaladin85 (9 Settembre 2015)

Bonaventura trequartista in un ruolo in cui è sempre stato impresentabile e Honda in panchina dopo le partite ottime con la Nazionale, con Poli in campo sarebbe una follia. 
Questo Mihajlovic ci capisce veramente poco, speriamo che si chiarisca le idee e faccia giocare Honda.


----------



## Kazarian88 (9 Settembre 2015)

Ma perchè non provare il classico 442?
De Jong e Kucka in mezzo, Bonaventura e Suso laterali. Mah


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Settembre 2015)

Sto già male all'idea del centrocampo


----------



## alessandro77 (9 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Bonaventura trequartista in un ruolo in cui è sempre stato impresentabile e Honda in panchina dopo le partite ottime con la Nazionale, con Poli in campo sarebbe una follia.
> Questo Mihajlovic ci capisce veramente poco, speriamo che si chiarisca le idee e faccia giocare Honda.



il problema di Honda è che in nazionale ha fatto quasi sempre bene, poi torna al Milan e...


----------



## alessandro77 (9 Settembre 2015)

Kazarian88 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè non provare il classico 442?
> De Jong e Kucka in mezzo, Bonaventura e Suso laterali. Mah



esatto


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, è ballottaggio Ely - Zapata per un posto di fianco a Romagnoli. In vantaggio, al momento, il difensore colombiano.*


*

Sky: a centrocampo è ballottaggio Poli - Montolivo.*


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Miranda ha subito un colpo al ginocchio ed effettuerà dei controlli ma molto probabilmente salterà il derby contro il Milan.*



Questa è un'ottima notizia


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2015)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

(4-3-1-2)

Lopez
Abate
Zapata
Romagnoli
De Sciglio
Kucka
De Jong 
Poli
Bonaventura
Luiz Adriano 
Bacca*


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> (4-3-1-2)
> 
> ...





> * Sky: a centrocampo è ballottaggio Poli - Montolivo.*



Qualcosa mi dice che alla fine metterà Montolivo mezz'ala


----------



## Djici (9 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Qualcosa mi dice che alla fine metterà Montolivo mezz'ala



Spero proprio di no.
Rischiamo di perdere quello che e il vero punto di forza del nostro allenatore...


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> 
> Sky: a centrocampo è ballottaggio Poli - Montolivo.*



Grosso problema. Speriamo in Poli


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2015)

Spero giochi Honda, non è il massimo ma è l unico che può dare un po di qualità sulla trequarti..


----------



## zlatan (9 Settembre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> il problema di Honda è che in nazionale ha fatto quasi sempre bene, poi torna al Milan e...



Ecco appunto evidentemente non è adatto al calcio italiano, purtroppo agiungerei perchè ha una buona tecnica ed è un grande professionista. il minore dei mali, è De Jong Kucka Poli E jack centrocampista. Ma ho i brividi solo a leggerlo il centrocampo...


----------



## Tobi (9 Settembre 2015)

l'inter gioca talmente male che probabilmente faremo anche una bella figura


----------



## Milanforever63 (9 Settembre 2015)

gioca male ma ha già 6 punti di cuxo


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> 
> Sky: a centrocampo è ballottaggio Poli - Montolivo.*



Un Milan in cui devo sperare giochi Poli, l'inutilità fatta a giocatore, non è più il mio Milan.


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Un Milan in cui devo sperare giochi Poli, l'inutilità fatta a giocatore, non è più il mio Milan.



Perché Poli?

Io spero vivamente giochi il capitano.


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Perché Poli?
> 
> Io spero vivamente giochi il capitano.



Ho già detto che non posso vederlo neppure in foto. Ma al di là di ciò non regge più ormai, e gli ultimi ricordi che ho di lui sono di un giocatore dannoso.


----------



## Kaladin85 (10 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Spero giochi Honda, non è il massimo ma è l unico che può dare un po di qualità sulla trequarti..



Ma infatti, Bonaventura trequartista è imbarazzante, non ha la minima idea di come si giochi in quel ruolo, quando gioca lì ha la stessa utilità di poli.
Honda ha la tecnica e l'intelligenza per mandare in porta i compagni.
Oltretutto con il Perugia è stato il migliore in campo, con la Fiorentina nella mezz'ora che è stato in campo abbiamo giocato alla pari, le difficoltà vere le abbiamo avute con lui fuori.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2015)

*Gazzetta: Miranda in dubbio. Oggi verrà visitato dai medici e si deciderà se saranno necessari esami più approfonditi. Se parteciperà all'allenamento delle 17, allora sarà recuperato per il derby. Altrimenti, Mancini dovrà pensare al sostituto: Ranocchia, Juan Jesus o Medel.*


----------



## MilanLover (10 Settembre 2015)

foto con Thohir e Miranda si infortuna


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Miranda in dubbio. Oggi verrà visitato dai medici e si deciderà se saranno necessari esami più approfonditi. Se parteciperà all'allenamento delle 17, allora sarà recuperato per il derby. Altrimenti, Mancini dovrà pensare al sostituto: Ranocchia, Juan Jesus o Medel.*



Tanto giocherà di sicuro. All'inter fanno sempre sti giochini...


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Settembre 2015)

*Sarà Rocchi l'arbitro di Inter-Milan.*


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Rocchi l'arbitro di Inter-Milan.*



 rocchi è sempre stato ostile nei nostri confronti..andiamo bene.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Rocchi l'arbitro di Inter-Milan.*



Il colpo di grazia.


----------



## mistergao (10 Settembre 2015)

Più passano i giorni, più sale l'ansia. Questo derby rischia di essere davvero lo snodo cruciale della stagione, ed arriva già al 13 di settembre.
Mi sbaglierò, ma se l'anno scorso avessimo pareggiato contro la Juventus (guarda caso alla terza giornata) il nostro campionato avrebbe poi preso una piega diversa e la squadra avrebbe avuto un'iniezione di fiducia che sarebbe stata utile in vista dei match con Empoli e Cesena.
Questa con l'Inter è fondamentale, anche perchè da qui alla sosta il calendario è duro, ma proprio duro. Cominciare a perdere domenica sera può portare ad una notevole serie di sconfitte, cui non voglio neanche pensare.


----------



## MilanLover (10 Settembre 2015)

Ma di tanti arbitri, perche rocchi?


----------



## markjordan (10 Settembre 2015)

MilanLover ha scritto:


> Ma di tanti arbitri, perche rocchi?


perche' lo scudetto lo fanno vincere all'inter


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2015)

*Miranda salta il derby. Dovrà restare fermo 10-15 giorni.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Miranda salta il derby. Dovrà restare fermo 10-15 giorni.*



Ranocchia gioca già per noi ?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Settembre 2015)

Di solito riesco sempre a farmi un'idea del risultato, ma quest'anno è davvero difficile. L'Inter ha giocato molto male le prime due partite, il Milan idem, ma chiaramente nessuna delle due è stata in grado di esprimersi ai livelli promessi, bisogna vedere quale delle due si sarà preparata meglio.


----------



## zlatan (10 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Miranda salta il derby. Dovrà restare fermo 10-15 giorni.*



Notizia eccezionale direi. A questo punto spero in Ranocchia per completare l'opera, Juan Jesus è più bravo secondo me...


----------



## zlatan (10 Settembre 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Di solito riesco sempre a farmi un'idea del risultato, ma quest'anno è davvero difficile. L'Inter ha giocato molto male le prime due partite, il Milan idem, ma chiaramente nessuna delle due è stata in grado di esprimersi ai livelli promessi, bisogna vedere quale delle due si sarà preparata meglio.



Io stranamente mi sento ottimista. Conto molto sul fatto che avranno 8/11 nuovi e ben 7 di movimento, mi aspetto qualche problema nei movimenti, ancora di più se ciuffetto farà il 4-2-3-1. Con una vittoria domenica, l'entusiasmo si alzerebbe e ne vedremmo delle belle. Al contrario la sconfitta sarebbe drammatica, e sono d'accordo con chi prima diceva che se non avessimo perso con la Juve alla terza l'anno scorso, forse sarebbe cambiata tutta la stagione, pur riconoscendo una prestazione disastrosa con un pulmann davanti al portiere....
Se pareggiamo non giocando male, io non piango comunque...


----------



## markjordan (10 Settembre 2015)

rocchi raga
finire in 11 o la vittoria non sono quotate neanche a Mos Espa


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> rocchi raga
> finire in 11 o la vittoria non sono quotate neanche a Mos Espa



Ma dai su. Se chiedi agli interisti di Rocchi rispondono esattamente come te. Stanno già tutti a piangere per 'sta cosa.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma dai su. Se chiedi agli interisti di Rocchi rispondono esattamente come te. Stanno già tutti a piangere per 'sta cosa.



Gli interisti piangono sempre a prescindere per natura... i fatti dicono altro
Con Rocchi
Inter: 11W 9D 4L
Milan: 6W, 10D, 12L


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Gli interisti piangono sempre a prescindere per natura... i fatti dicono altro
> Con Rocchi
> Inter: 11W 9D 4L
> Milan: 6W, 10D, 12L



Vai a vedere tra quelle partite che abbiamo perso o pareggiato negli ultimi anni se è stata colpa di Rocchi o meno. Tanto per dire, contro il Toro l'anno scorso dove Ventura ci ha sodomizzato...

L'ultimo derby che ha arbitrato Rocchi è stato quello del 2010 con Mofrigno all'Inter, dove espulse Sneijder nel primo tempo e l'Inter addirittura finì in 9 e noi nonostante tutto perdemmo...

Aggiungo, l'operato valutiamolo con quello che ha a disposizione l'arbitro: cartellini e rigori.

Milan: 66 gialli, 6 espulsioni, 8 rigori a favore. Per gli avversari del Milan: 73 gialli, 9 epulsioni, 5 rigori.
Inter: 56 gialli, 8 espulsioni, 2 rigori a favore. per gli avversari dell'Inter: 60 gialli, 5 espulsioni, 5 rigori.


----------



## markjordan (10 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vai a vedere tra quelle partite che abbiamo perso o pareggiato negli ultimi anni se è stata colpa di Rocchi o meno. Tanto per dire, contro il Toro l'anno scorso dove Ventura ci ha sodomizzato...
> 
> L'ultimo derby che ha arbitrato Rocchi è stato quello del 2010 con Mofrigno all'Inter, dove espulse Sneijder nel primo tempo e l'Inter addirittura finì in 9 e noi nonostante tutto perdemmo...
> 
> ...


conta come si arbitra , non i numeri
sara' pure duro con l'inter , non so , io guardo il milan e non mi piace come ci arbitra e come arbitra in generale 
non prendete pero' alla lettera certi posts un po' "caballeri" ......


----------



## MilanLover (10 Settembre 2015)

Praticamente loro giocano con Abate e noi con Ranocchia


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2015)

*Sky: Montolivo provato nella formazione titolare.*


----------



## Butcher (10 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Montolivo provato nella formazione titolare.*



Montolivo+Abate e il derby si può anche non giocare.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Montolivo provato nella formazione titolare.*





verrà stuprato a più riprese da kondogbia, bello.


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2015)

Mi aspetto l'ennesimo derby qualitativamente brutto. Sono due rose costruite male, senza concetti ed una precisa identità. Se non altro rispetto agli ultimi anni un pò di qualità nei singoli in più effettivamente c'è.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2015)

Queste soste, comunque, sono terribili.

Restiamo 15 giorni senza parlare di calcio e senza argomenti.


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Queste soste, comunque, sono terribili.
> 
> Restiamo 15 giorni senza parlare di calcio e senza argomenti.



E pensare che qualcuno chiede addirittura più spazio per le nazionali! Già rispetto ad una volta ne hanno parecchio in più, direi che basta e avanza.


----------



## Aron (10 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Montolivo provato nella formazione titolare.*



Chissà che fischi se gioca.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Queste soste, comunque, sono terribili.
> 
> Restiamo 15 giorni senza parlare di calcio e senza argomenti.



Mi son ridotto a guardare il basket, fai te


----------



## peppe75 (11 Settembre 2015)

Miranda non gioca...sarà un bene o un male? L'idea che debbono giocare con Ranocchia mi stuzzica molto!! &#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Montolivo provato nella formazione titolare.*



Lo sapevo non era nemmeno quotato. Avrebbe un minimo senso solo se giocasse al posto di De Jong


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

*L'ultimo derby giocato nel mese di settembre è datato 28/09/2008







*Se ripenso a quanti campioni in campo da una parte e dall'altra


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Settembre 2015)

*Secondo Tuttosport, sembra che il ballottaggio in difesa tra Ely e Zapata lo abbia vinto il colombiano. Quest'ultimo quindi dovrebbe affiancare Romagnoli nel derby di domenica.*


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, sembra che il ballottaggio in difesa tra Ely e Zapata lo abbia vinto il colombiano. Quest'ultimo quindi dovrebbe affiancare Romagnoli nel derby di domenica.*



Scelta giusta, per Ely ci sarà spazio dalle prossime.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2015)

*Sky: ballottaggio Montolivo - Poli. Nell'Inter, al posto di Miranda giocherà Ranocchia.

Potrebbero esserci in campo i due "capitani".*


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: ballottaggio Montolivo - Poli. Nell'Inter, al posto di Miranda giocherà Ranocchia.
> 
> Potrebbero esserci in campo i due "capitani".*



Meglio un inutile che un dannoso.


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2015)

Montolivo pare mezz'ala, manco davanti la difesa dove deve correre meno sembra reggere. Sono perplesso. Ad ogni modo se proprio lo vuole provare almeno in mondo visione tutti quanti prenderemo atto di come fisicamente stia messo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Settembre 2015)

Chissà se ce la faremo con questo centrocampo ad arrivare fino al mercato di gennaio con una posizione in classifica decente


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Miranda salta il derby. Dovrà restare fermo 10-15 giorni.*


Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport c'è un po' di speranza per il recupero in extremis di Miranda.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport c'è un po' di speranza per il recupero in extremis di Miranda.



Anche il profilo Twitter ufficiale dell'Inter ha scritto che salta il derby. Se lo fanno giocare sono dei buffoni (come se non lo fossero già)


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2015)

*Mancini: "Icardi ci sarà. Miranda invece è da valutare, domani vediamo"*


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Mancini: "Icardi ci sarà. Miranda invece è da valutare, domani vediamo"*



pretattica quindi?? mamma mia come sono ridotti....


----------



## MilanLover (11 Settembre 2015)

Davvero gioca Montolivo?  speriamo non ci aslfaltino


----------



## Aragorn (11 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Mancini: "Icardi ci sarà. Miranda invece è da valutare, domani vediamo"*



Hanno iniziato con Mourinho nel lontano 2009 con la strategia dei falsi infortuni, l'episodio più famoso rimane sicuramante quello di Maicon nel derby. E a quanto pare si divertono tuttora con questi trucchetti. Comunque cambia poco, la vera preoccupazione non è sapere chi gioca o meno da loro ma la consapevolezza di chi giocherà da noi.


----------



## Aron (11 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Hanno iniziato con Mourinho nel lontano 2009 con la strategia dei falsi infortuni, l'episodio più famoso rimane sicuramante quello di Maicon nel derby. E a quanto pare si divertono tuttora con questi trucchetti. Comunque cambia poco, la vera preoccupazione non è sapere chi gioca o meno da loro ma la consapevolezza di chi giocherà da noi.



Noi invece gli facciamo credere che gioca Montolivo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Hanno iniziato con Mourinho nel lontano 2009 con la strategia dei falsi infortuni, l'episodio più famoso rimane sicuramante quello di Maicon nel derby. E a quanto pare si divertono tuttora con questi trucchetti. Comunque cambia poco, la vera preoccupazione non è sapere chi gioca o meno da loro ma la consapevolezza di chi giocherà da noi.



Sneijeder era "in dubbio" tutte le domeniche


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Mancini: "Icardi ci sarà. Miranda invece è da valutare, domani vediamo"*



*La Gazzetta dello Sport: Lo staff medico dell'Inter farà di tutto per recuperare Miranda per il derby di domenica.*


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Lo staff medico dell'Inter farà di tutto per recuperare Miranda per il derby di domenica.*



Ma non doveva stare fuori due settimane? Cos'è, hanno recuperato i fagioli di Balzar?


----------



## J&B (11 Settembre 2015)

i miracolati...


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Settembre 2015)

Questi hanno vinto in extremis contro il Carpi e Atalanta e parlano gia da scudetto.. io non ho paura di questo in**r di Mancini anche con gente dannosa come Abate, Zapata e Montolivo in campo... non so si vincere ma sono convinto possiamo fare risultato


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2015)

*Ecco le probabili formazioni di Inter e Milan:
*
*Inter (4-3-3): Handanovic; Santon, Ranocchia, Murillo, Juan Jesus; Brozovic, Melo, Kondogbia; Jovetic, Icardi, Perisic. All.: Mancini

Milan (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez; Abate, Romagnoli, Zapata, De Sciglio; Montolivo, De Jong, Kucka; Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca. All.: Mihajlovic*


----------



## JesusHeKnows (12 Settembre 2015)

Non mi fa impazzire l undici titolare, speriamo gli italiani si dimostrino giocatori degni.


----------



## malos (12 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazioni di Inter e Milan:
> *
> *Inter (4-3-3): Handanovic; Santon, Ranocchia, Murillo, Juan Jesus; Brozovic, Melo, Kondogbia; Jovetic, Icardi, Perisic. All.: Mancini
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez; Abate, Romagnoli, Zapata, De Sciglio; Montolivo, De Jong, Kucka; Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca. All.: Mihajlovic*



Ci avrei scommesso che Abate e Montolivo giocavano. Sembra di rivedere il solito film, si lamentano e la domenica dopo giocano. Spero di sbagliarmi ma a pensar male...


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazioni di Inter e Milan:
> *
> *Inter (4-3-3): Handanovic; Santon, Ranocchia, Murillo, Juan Jesus; Brozovic, Melo, Kondogbia; Jovetic, Icardi, Perisic. All.: Mancini
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez; Abate, Romagnoli, Zapata, De Sciglio; Montolivo, De Jong, Kucka; Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca. All.: Mihajlovic*



Secondo la Gazzetta invece Montolivo potrebbe giocare regista mandando in panca De Jong. Poli mezzala destra.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Ci avrei scommesso che Abate e Montolivo giocavano. Sembra di rivedere il solito film, si lamentano e la domenica dopo giocano. Spero di sbagliarmi ma a pensar male...



Antonelli è rotto deve giocare Ignazio


----------



## malos (12 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Antonelli è rotto deve giocare Ignazio



Non lo sapevo.....meglio così.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2015)

*PROBABILE FORMAZIONE*


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Settembre 2015)

che dire, Montolivo sarà l'ago della bilancia. Se farà bene, avremo una freccia in più nel nostro arco, con possibili assist per gli attaccanti. Viceversa, prevedo una brutta asfaltata.


----------



## Davidinho22 (12 Settembre 2015)

ma come fa tontolivo a giocare una partita quantomeno decente dopo un precampionato disastroso e dopo essere stato surclassato dal mantova!?!? nemmeno un miracolo può salvarlo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Settembre 2015)

Se perdiamo, Montolivo e Abate ce li leveremo definitivamente di torno

Altrimenti ciao a De Jong

Come va va, può andare comunque bene


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *PROBABILE FORMAZIONE*



Vediamo come sta il capitone, certo che il loro centrocampo è ignorantissimo ma fisicamente ci massacrano.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *PROBABILE FORMAZIONE*



Centrocampo lentissimo... L'unica speranza è che il capitone indovini un paio dei suoi lanci a caso, e lo indirizzi verso Bacca


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *PROBABILE FORMAZIONE*




Il centrocampo degli orrori


----------



## smallball (12 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *PROBABILE FORMAZIONE*



che orrore a centrocampo


----------



## Aragorn (12 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *PROBABILE FORMAZIONE*



Ma dove vogliamo andare .. ditemi voi se è possibile ritrovarsi a una delle sfide più importanti dell'anno con un centrocampo formato da un fantasma, Bonaventura fuori ruolo e due mediocri come Kucka e Poli. La vedo grigia.


----------



## Aron (12 Settembre 2015)

Le premesse per questo derby sono disgustose. Caos societario, allenatore sulla graticola, gruppo di giocatori (il solito) che rema contro, centrocampo assemblato male, due prime punte che si creano da soli le occasioni da goal e zoccolo duro della squadra che è lo stesso di quello delle stagioni precedenti. 
Può sempre succedere un rigore più espulsione a nostro favore, ma oltre ad essere più probabile che accada il contrario, non c'è davvero nulla a cui appigliarsi per sperare in un buon risultato.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *PROBABILE FORMAZIONE*




probabilmente il miglior centrocampo che possiamo schierare  
beh, speriamo bene.


----------



## andre (12 Settembre 2015)

C'era un reparto da sistemare, non ne han preso uno buono che sia uno, boh.


----------



## Danielsan (12 Settembre 2015)

Tanta tanta intensita,giocare corti e sfruttare da subito le occasioni che ci capiteranno.


----------



## Jino (12 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> che orrore a centrocampo



Alcune considerazioni.

La loro fascia destra con Santon e Guarin la vedo molto anarchica e sbilanciata, grosso punto debole. Medel sulla linea dei difensori potrebbe andare in seria difficoltà, se non sei abituato a lavorare con la linea difensiva è cosi. In mezzo al campo loro hanno sicuramente dinamismo, aggressività e forza fisica. Questo ci potrebbe mettere in difficoltà visto che nelle prime partite proprio nella zona nevralgica del campo abbiamo sofferto tanto.


----------



## Djici (12 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alcune considerazioni.
> 
> La loro fascia destra con Santon e Guarin la vedo molto anarchica e sbilanciata, grosso punto debole. Medel sulla linea dei difensori potrebbe andare in seria difficoltà, se non sei abituato a lavorare con la linea difensiva è cosi. In mezzo al campo loro hanno sicuramente dinamismo, aggressività e forza fisica. Questo ci potrebbe mettere in difficoltà visto che nelle prime partite proprio nella zona nevralgica del campo abbiamo sofferto tanto.



Se li lasciamo giocare sara difficilissimo... proprio perche ogni volta che la palla arrivera a uno dei tre che hanno davanti si rischiera di prendere gol.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Settembre 2015)

Se giochiamo come le prime 2 giornate ne becchiamo 3, se giochiamo come in precampionato li distruggiamo


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *PROBABILE FORMAZIONE*



Il loro punto debole è chiaramente la difesa,speriamo che Bacca e Adriano siano in forma perché possono veramente fare parecchi danni.
Il nostro centrocampo,però,è da incubo.


----------



## Djici (12 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il nostro centrocampo,però,è da incubo.



Hai ragione e la cosa che mette piu rabbia e che non e che dovevamo prendere per forza Verratti - Gundogan - Pjancic per essere superiori a Guarin - Melo - Kondogbia... ma noi nemmeno quello siamo riusciti a fare.


----------



## Symon (12 Settembre 2015)

Sulla carta come qualità a centrocampo l'inter è parecchio sopra.
Dobbiamo sempre sperare in qualche miracolo...questa volta nella voglia di riscatto di Montolivo, nella partita di 90 minuti di Poli e nel duplice aiuto (attacco difesa) costante di Bonaventura. Kucka sinceramente non sò a che santo possa attaccarsi....

Quello che può succedere è che la squadra di Mancini non'è ancora assemblata e rodata, può essere benissimo che sia un gruppo di grossi nomi senza coesione, soprattutto a centrocampo. Conoscendo il Mancio è probabile che arrivi anche a fine stagione senza averla ancora assemblata bene. Come col City...grandi nomi, grandi spese, grandi figure di M....

Tornando a noi, per me a parte De Sciglio e l'eventuale esclusione di De Jong è la rosa migliore che possa proporre Sinisa.
In porta non c'è storia. In difesa Abate è il miglior terzino dx del Milan, in mezzo Romagnoli e Zapata (ma anche Mexes) sono esperienza e mezzi tecnici che si fondono bene, a sinistra... A centrocampo ditemi un nome migliore in rosa dei 3 schierati...Bertolacci? non mi sembra ancora in forma. In attacco Luiz e Bacca hanno più jolly da giocare da titolari che Balotelli.


----------



## el_gaucho (12 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alcune considerazioni.
> 
> La loro fascia destra con Santon e Guarin la vedo molto anarchica e sbilanciata, grosso punto debole. Medel sulla linea dei difensori potrebbe andare in seria difficoltà, se non sei abituato a lavorare con la linea difensiva è cosi. In mezzo al campo loro hanno sicuramente dinamismo, aggressività e forza fisica. Questo ci potrebbe mettere in difficoltà visto che nelle prime partite proprio nella zona nevralgica del campo abbiamo sofferto tanto.



Ossevazioni molto giuste che potrebbero essere le chiavi del match.
Sulla loro fascia destra secondo me svarieranno molto sia bacca che bonaventura, e li potremmo fare certamente danni alla loro retroguardia. 
Purtroppo anche cio' che dici sul centrocampo e' vero. Per forza fisica e dinamismo ci sovrastano.
Non mi meraviglierei se nel secondo tempo( soprattutto se fossimo in vantaggio) potesse entrare de Jong per fare in centrocampo a 4 con bonaventura largo


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Settembre 2015)

*I convocati del Milan :*

*PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez

DIFENSORI: Abate, Alex, Calabria, De Sciglio, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Romagnoli, Zapata

CENTROCAMPISTI: Bonaventura, De Jong, Josè Mauri, Kucka, Montolivo, Nocerino, Poli, Suso

ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Balotelli, Cerci, Honda, Luiz Adriano*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Settembre 2015)

I probabili 11 secondo Sky: (4-3-1-2) Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I probabili 11 secondo Sky: (4-3-1-2) Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.



Montolivo, che sciagura... si è fatto asfaltare anche dai centrocampisti del Mantova


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Settembre 2015)

Miranda convocato....ma quanto sono ridicoli???


----------



## Cizzu (12 Settembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I probabili 11 secondo Sky: (4-3-1-2) Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.



Possiamo comunque contare sull'imprevedibilità di Honda e Bonaventura a centrocampo 
A parte scherzi, sulla trequarti urge proprio la presenza di Menez.


----------



## sballotello (13 Settembre 2015)

temo che prenderemo un imbarcata storia con quel centrocampo. montolivo è un ectoplasma, bonaventura è totalmente fuori posizione e non aiuta a fare filtro, honda non è un giocatore di calcio..


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2015)

Per me se montolivo non ha bisogno del girello per correre è una bella formazione


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I probabili 11 secondo Sky: (4-3-1-2) Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.



Speriamo che Bacca-LA siano in condizioni super. Possono fare malissimo alla difesa dell'Inter. Io butterei dentro anche Balotelli e toglierei uno degli inutili centrocampisti.


----------



## sballotello (13 Settembre 2015)

Tutta l'estate a menarsela con la coppia ely romagnoli ed è bastata una sconfitta per far tornare Zapata.. Avessi detto che garanzie può offrire questo campione..


----------



## Cizzu (13 Settembre 2015)

Tutto dipende dal rendimento di Montolivo. Io spero che tutte queste critiche gli possano far tirare fuori quegli attributi che ancora non abbiamo visto.


----------



## MilanLover (13 Settembre 2015)

Ne sono sicuro, in qualche modo vinceremo.


----------



## gheorghehagi (13 Settembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai ragione e la cosa che mette piu rabbia e che non e che dovevamo prendere per forza Verratti - Gundogan - Pjancic per essere superiori a Guarin - Melo - Kondogbia... ma noi nemmeno quello siamo riusciti a fare.



una volta si compravano i giocatori seguendo l'idea di gioco dell'allenatore, adesso invece ci troviamo di fronte a squadre che spendono milioni e creano accozzaglie di calciatori senza sapere che identità dare alla squadra. Cosa mi serve un pjanic un verratti se il mio gioco si basa solo sul contropiede?...


----------



## Cizzu (13 Settembre 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> una volta si compravano i giocatori seguendo l'idea di gioco dell'allenatore



della serie una volta era meglio. Ma come fai ad avere la certezza di quello che dici ?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Settembre 2015)

Penso che la chiave della partita sia mortolivo.
Gia dai primi suoi dieci minuti di partita so capirà come finirà il derby.


----------



## gheorghehagi (13 Settembre 2015)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> della serie una volta era meglio. Ma come fai ad avere la certezza di quello che dici ?



basta accendere la tv e/o il decoder sky


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

*"Ragazzi, bisogna aver fiducia, non dimenticate che considerando gli ultimi 3 derby di Milano nessuno in Serie A ha fatto più punti di noi, che abbiamo giocato i gironi di Champions più volte di tutti quando li trasmettevano in chiaro e che se l'Inter non vince il derby siamo in pole per vincerlo noi, altrimenti pareggiamo."

 

*Sento già la tensione * Forza Milan!*


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Continuo a non capire la scelta di Montolivo comunque, secondo me è una pazzia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo che Bacca-LA siano in condizioni super. Possono fare malissimo alla difesa dell'Inter. Io butterei dentro anche Balotelli e toglierei uno degli inutili centrocampisti.



"Ma non c'è copertura!!!!! La sostanza che ti da Honda e i suoi sassi in tasca chi te la da???"

Però meglio dal secondo tempo, nel caso le cose dovessero andare male si sentirebbe il salvatore della patria e potrebbe far bene


----------



## Hammer (13 Settembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I probabili 11 secondo Sky: (4-3-1-2) Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.



Ma Honda è ancora in giro? Mi sa che Bonaventura dovrà correre per tutti e quattro i centrocampisti


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Settembre 2015)

Il centrocampo Kucka Montolivo Bonavebtura + Honda può passare a 4 a gara in corso, oppure a sorpresa partiamo a 4


Magari


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Settembre 2015)

L'esclusione di de jong è un'ottima notizia, è il peggiore in campo in ogni partita da gennaio scorso.
Il problema è il sostituto.


----------



## The P (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo che Bacca-LA siano in condizioni super. Possono fare malissimo alla difesa dell'Inter. Io butterei dentro anche Balotelli e toglierei uno degli inutili centrocampisti.



Quoto tutto. Ma a che serve Honda, proprio non me lo spiego. Spero Menez rientri presto.


----------



## The P (13 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il centrocampo Kucka Montolivo Bonavebtura + Honda può passare a 4 a gara in corso, oppure a sorpresa partiamo a 4
> 
> 
> Magari



Certo, avessimo preso un Quadrado a quest'ora avevamo una rosa normale, con un 4-4-2 bello e pronto, e invece stiamo qui a cercare di capire ancora chi può giocare sulla trequarti dove non ne abbiamo uno di ruolo, a parte Honda, l'inutile 2.0.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

*INTER (4-3-3):* Handanovic; Santon, Medel, Murillo, Juan Jesus; Brozovic, Felipe Melo, Kondogbia; Perisic, Icardi, Jovetic.
Panchina: Carrizo, Berni, Ranocchia, Miranda, Montoya, D'Ambrosio, Alex Telles, Nagatomo, Gnoukouri, Brozovic, Ljajic, Palacio, Manaj, Biabiany.
Allenatore: Mancini.



*MILAN (4-3-1-2):* Diego Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda; Luiz Adriano, Bacca. 
Panchina: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Alex, Mexes, Rodrigo Ely, Calabria, Nocerino, De Jong, Mauri, Poli, Cerci, Balotelli.
Allenatore: Mihajlovic.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *INTER (4-3-3):* Handanovic; Santon, Medel, Murillo, Juan Jesus; Brozovic, Felipe Melo, Kondogbia; Perisic, Icardi, Jovetic.
> Panchina: Carrizo, Berni, Ranocchia, Miranda, Montoya, D'Ambrosio, Alex Telles, Nagatomo, Gnoukouri, Brozovic, Ljajic, Palacio, Manaj, Biabiany.
> Allenatore: Mancini.
> 
> ...



90 mln spesi ed ancora un centrocampo degli orrori


----------



## Aron (13 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire la scelta di Montolivo comunque, secondo me è una pazzia



Secondo me, Mihajlovic ha la triste consapevolezza che solo un'iniziativa personale di Bacca o Luiz Adriano può consentire di pareggiare o vincere il derby. Quindi, a prescindere della presenza eventuale di Montolivo.
Se lo butta in campo, lo fa per mettere alle strette sia la società sia il giocatore: nella partita che conta, nel ruolo che predilige il giocatore e consegnandogli la fascia da capitano. Non ci sarebbero più scuse per una prestazione opaca o perfino pessima, e la società non avrebbe più motivo di fare pressioni per metterlo in campo.

Sappiamo già comunque che Montolivo avrà ragione a prescindere. Gioca male e il Milan perde? Colpa di Mihajlovic che lo ha demotivato. Non gioca Montolivo e il Milan perde? Colpa di Mihajlovic che non l'ha fatto giocare.


----------



## Aron (13 Settembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma Honda è ancora in giro? Mi sa che Bonaventura dovrà correre per tutti e quattro i centrocampisti



Preferirei Honda mezz'ala e Bonaventura trequartista. 
Che amarezza, comunque.


----------



## neversayconte (13 Settembre 2015)

tecnicamente e sulla carta l'inter è nettamente superiore. 
sembra quasi uno juve -toro


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *INTER (4-3-3):* Handanovic; Santon, Medel, Murillo, Juan Jesus; Brozovic, Felipe Melo, Kondogbia; Perisic, Icardi, Jovetic.
> Panchina: Carrizo, Berni, Ranocchia, Miranda, Montoya, D'Ambrosio, Alex Telles, Nagatomo, Gnoukouri, Brozovic, Ljajic, Palacio, Manaj, Biabiany.
> Allenatore: Mancini.
> 
> ...



Manca Guarin lì (sia panca che in campo), penso giocherà titolare e Brozovic in panca


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (13 Settembre 2015)

Perdonatemi ma abitando a Milano e piove forte, posso fare una domanda?
Dato che il campo di San Siro non sarà il massimo, si giocherà molto sull'agonismo, e chi meglio di De Jong si esalta in queste situazioni?


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Settembre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Certo, avessimo preso un Quadrado a quest'ora avevamo una rosa normale, con un 4-4-2 bello e pronto, e invece stiamo qui a cercare di capire ancora chi può giocare sulla trequarti dove non ne abbiamo uno di ruolo, a parte Honda, l'inutile 2.0.


Ma davvero, è assurdo che siamo rimasti in una situazione tale da avere un equivoco tattico tutta la stagione, o perlomeno fino a gennaio. 


Admin ha scritto:


> *INTER (4-3-3):* Handanovic; Santon, Medel, Murillo, Juan Jesus; Brozovic, Felipe Melo, Kondogbia; Perisic, Icardi, Jovetic.
> Panchina: Carrizo, Berni, Ranocchia, Miranda, Montoya, D'Ambrosio, Alex Telles, Nagatomo, Gnoukouri, Brozovic, Ljajic, Palacio, Manaj, Biabiany.
> Allenatore: Mancini.
> 
> ...



Beh, la nostra è forse la migliore possibile al momento, o quasi.E questo per ciò che riguarda il centrocampo dice tutto.Nell'Inter Brozovic però o gioca o fa panchina.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta



piuttosto che mettere Ranocchia giustamente Mancini mette Medel difensore... la nostra formazione non mi sembra così malvagia considerato quello che abbiamo


----------



## alessandro77 (13 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire la scelta di Montolivo comunque, secondo me è una pazzia



può essere un azzardo, ma sai, è la classica mossa che se vinci diventi un "genio", se perdi sei un "cog....e".. probabilmente, visti gli scarsissimi rifornimenti di palle agli attaccanti nelle prime due partite, ha pensato di rischiare provando uno che ha un minimo di regia rispetto ad uno che è solo un interditore. Certo, il Montolivo di 10 giorni fa è impresentabile, forse è anche un modo per spronarlo


----------



## Milo (13 Settembre 2015)

Spiegatemi perché zapata gioca ma soprattutto perché è ancora un calciatore del milan...


----------



## Antijuventino (13 Settembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Spiegatemi perché zapata gioca ma soprattutto perché è ancora un calciatore del milan...



Perchè la nostra fase di possesso fa ridere e la palla persa con annesso contropiede è sempre dietro l'angolo, ecco perchè si sceglie zapata, l'unico nostro difensore che sa tenere in velocità gli attaccanti avversari


----------



## Symon (13 Settembre 2015)

Il centrocampo a 4 può essere una buona soluzione già da subito. Se Montolivo non sembra in forma, difficile che lo vedremo fare bene le due fasi come una volta. Al massimo può riuscire bene in fase di regia ma in fase di interdizione mi sembra di chiedere troppo, per ora.
Proprio per questo una spalla come De Jong sarebbe ottimale. Sulla fascia destra non ci sarebbe però un esterno di ruolo. Si potrebbe però adattare Honda. O avanzare Abate a centrocampo ma dietro non abbiamo il terzino, e Ignazio in quel ruolo è già stato provato in passato e non rende. Io direi:

4-4-2
---------------Diego Lopez-----------------
--Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio--
Honda, De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura
-----------Bacca, Luiz Adriano-------------

In attesa di Menez per me è la soluzione migliore.


----------



## MilanLover (13 Settembre 2015)

Comunque loro ci sono molto superiori


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2015)

MilanLover ha scritto:


> Comunque loro ci sono molto superiori



Mah.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Settembre 2015)

il loro centrocampo ci sovrasterà.
non si può schierare Montolivo in questa situazione. mi meraviglio di Sinisa per l'ennesima volta.
Kucka, invece, è fondamentale (unico ad avere determinate caratteristiche).
Assurdo anche schierare Honda...veramente assurdo.
Honda + Montolivo giochi in 9 vs 12 (il loro dodicesimo uomo è Abate).

Per me la formazione è sbagliatissima


----------



## Gas (13 Settembre 2015)

Honda non dovrebbe essere schierato MAI, giusto in coppa Italia in partite facili.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Settembre 2015)

Per me è giusto dare fiducia al giapponese, forza samurai!


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta



Sinisa sta sbagliando cedendo alle pressioni. Montolivo non era presentabile 10 giorni fa, oggi farà fatica ad arrivare a fine partita. Ma soprattutto la linea honda-montolivo promette poca copertura proprio dove servirebbe tamponare. 
Ora il 442 sarebbe la soluzione ideale con questo centrocampo. 

Comunque credo che kucka farà cambiare idea a molti scettici.


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma solo io sento pochissimo questo derby?


----------



## Milanforever63 (13 Settembre 2015)

Io invece lo sento moltissimo perchè detesto ciuffolo e vedo che Inter e Roma vincono sempre pur facendo [email protected] .... sono sintomi da scudetto .... povero me !!!


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Settembre 2015)

Andrea.Rusca ha scritto:


> Ma solo io sento pochissimo questo derby?


Siamo almeno in due


----------



## 666psycho (13 Settembre 2015)

partita da vincere... speriamo anche di convincere! Con Montolivo titolare l'errore che ci costerà caro, è dietro l'angolo!


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2015)

Andrea.Rusca ha scritto:


> Ma solo io sento pochissimo questo derby?



Io l esatto contrario


----------



## Aron (13 Settembre 2015)

Symon ha scritto:


> Il centrocampo a 4 può essere una buona soluzione già da subito. Se Montolivo non sembra in forma, difficile che lo vedremo fare bene le due fasi come una volta. Al massimo può riuscire bene in fase di regia ma in fase di interdizione mi sembra di chiedere troppo, per ora.
> Proprio per questo una spalla come De Jong sarebbe ottimale. Sulla fascia destra non ci sarebbe però un esterno di ruolo. Si potrebbe però adattare Honda. O avanzare Abate a centrocampo ma dietro non abbiamo il terzino, e Ignazio in quel ruolo è già stato provato in passato e non rende. Io direi:
> 
> 4-4-2
> ...



Io invece farei il 4-2-fantasia. 
Almeno ci si divertirebbe un po' e ci sarebbe qualche speranziella.

Diego Lopez
Abate Rodrigo Ely Romagnoli De Sciglio
Kucka De Jong
Honda/Bertolacci
Bacca Luiz Adriano Bonaventura/Balotelli​


----------



## Aron (13 Settembre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Siamo almeno in due



Anch'io non lo sento per niente.
Come tifoso sono praticamente spento quest'anno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Settembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah.



.


----------



## R41D3N (13 Settembre 2015)

Giocherà Zapata, prepariamoci alla solita, classica cappellata! 
Ha dimostrato ampiamente di essere inadeguato a questo genere di partite, non regge a livello di concentrazione.
Del centrocampo poi meglio non parlare, rischiamo di essere stritolati dal loro strapotere fisico e tecnico.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2015)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Giocherà Zapata, prepariamoci alla solita, classica cappellata!
> Ha dimostrato ampiamente di essere inadeguato a questo genere di partite, non regge a livello di concentrazione.
> Del centrocampo poi meglio non parlare, rischiamo di essere stritolati dal loro strapotere fisico e tecnico.



Per me era giusto confermare lui, in queste due partite ha fatto abbastanza bene, Ely avrà il suo spazio dalle prossime.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Fergutroll l'anno scorso mi aveva svuotato l'anima
Finalmente il derby lo sento di più, speriamo bene


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta



.


----------



## J&B (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma De jong e Montolivo sono per forza alternativi?


----------



## Ba Matte (13 Settembre 2015)

A fronte dei risultati di oggi se l'Inter vince và a punteggio pieno ed è capolista in solitaria per il momento.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (13 Settembre 2015)

Montolivo lo odio, ma forse può essere la scintilla che fa capire che li in mezzo De Jong non ci può più stare


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2015)

Io al contrario sono super teso. Perdere e vedere l'Inter prima in solitaria proprio non mi va. Spero nel miracolo ma è dura.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2015)

io mi chiedo.. ma il tifoso milanista che ha fatto di male per vedere EBETE e ZAPPATA in campo... cosa ???


----------



## Symon (13 Settembre 2015)

Se loro imbroccano la serata per la qualità che hanno ci sovrastano, siamo realisti.
Se la imbrocchiamo noi e pure loro, alla fine la loro qualità la spunta, quindi idem sopra.
Quello che può succedere è che buona parte dei nostri 11 azzeccano la serata, escludo sicuramente De Sciglio e Kucka che non sono da Milan e che loro, come dicevo prima, non siano coesi. Forse così possiamo vincerla.


----------



## MilanLover (13 Settembre 2015)

Erano anni che non avevo tutta quest'ansia pre-derby, speriamo di vincerla


----------



## Dany20 (13 Settembre 2015)

Kucka titolare.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

*LE FORMAZIONI*


----------



## LukeLike (13 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me siete troppo preoccupati. Anch'io lo sono un po', ma moderatamente. Voglio dire, è sempre l'Inter. Avete visto la loro linea difensiva? Santon...Medel...Juan Jesus...se Bacca e Adriano sono informa se li divorano. Inoltre, è vero che a noi nessuno imposta, ma nel loro centrocampo chi lo fa? Kondogbia? Guarin? Melo? Saranno anche forti fisicamente, ma tecnicamente sono ignorantoni. Un po' di moderato ottimismo.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Settembre 2015)

Onestamente avrei prefferito Mario al posto di Honda, poi dietro a centrocampo non c'e molto di meglio


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

*Miranda in tribuna*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Settembre 2015)

Per me va bene così. L'unica preoccupazione è Kucka a centrocampo. In ogni caso, carichi!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *LE FORMAZIONI*



Medel centrale difensivo? Molto bene per noi e per Bacca 



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Miranda in tribuna*



Che clown Mancini...


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

*FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI:*

*INTER*: Handanovic; Santon, Medel, Murillo, Jesus; Guarin, Melo, Kondogbia; Perisic, Icardi, Jovetic
*MILAN*: D. Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda; Bacca, L. Adriano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2015)

Pur di non far giocare Ranocchia mettono Medel centrale


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Settembre 2015)

100 milioni spesi per vedere Kucka, Montolivo e Honda. Grazie Gallo


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

A memoria Medel non ha mai giocato in difesa comunque


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Settembre 2015)

Via Honda dentro balo...


----------



## Elsha91 (13 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A memoria Medel non ha mai giocato in difesa comunque



lo ha fatto in nazionale


----------



## Davidinho22 (13 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI:*
> 
> *INTER*: Handanovic; Santon, Medel, Murillo, Jesus; Guarin, Melo, Kondogbia; Perisic, Icardi, Jovetic
> *MILAN*: D. Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda; Bacca, L. Adriano



ragazzi detto fra noi comunque la nostra squadra dietro LUIZ ADRIANO E BACCA è veramente un cesso di squadra


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Comunque Jose Mauri ancora in tribuna. Per far sedere quella schifezza di Nocerino... questa cosa non lo capirò mai.


----------



## MilanLover (13 Settembre 2015)

Medel ha giocato in difesa con il Cile, ed è stato eletto come miglior giocatore della coppa america quest'estate


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI:*
> 
> *INTER*: Handanovic; Santon, Medel, Murillo, Jesus; Guarin, Melo, Kondogbia; Perisic, Icardi, Jovetic
> *MILAN*: D. Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda; Bacca, L. Adriano





Elsha91 ha scritto:


> lo ha fatto in nazionale



Spero con pessimi risultati


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

MilanLover ha scritto:


> Medel ha giocato in difesa con il Cile, ed è stato eletto come miglior giocatore della coppa america quest'estate



Sicuro? Io so che il premio non è stato assegnato dopo che Messi l'ha rifiutato
Come non detto, comunque


----------



## Elsha91 (13 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Spero con pessimi risultati



in verità in Copa America ha giocato bene ma ha giocato in una difesa a tre


----------



## Davidinho22 (13 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI:*
> 
> *INTER*: Handanovic; Santon, Medel, Murillo, Jesus; Guarin, Melo, Kondogbia; Perisic, Icardi, Jovetic
> *MILAN*: D. Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda; Bacca, L. Adriano



ma poi mortolivo tontolivo capitan carisma mortovivo e chi ne ha più ne metta io mi chiedo che cavolo abbia fatto per meritarsi un posto da titolare al centro della squadra in un ruolo fulcro, lui che già è scarso di suo ora sta pure in una pessima forma... e sta lì a giocarsi il derby, boh


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma José mauri è davvero cosi più scarso dei centrocampisti che abbiamo ???


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI:*
> 
> *INTER*: Handanovic; Santon, Medel, Murillo, Jesus; Guarin, Melo, Kondogbia; Perisic, Icardi, Jovetic
> *MILAN*: D. Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda; Bacca, L. Adriano





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Comunque Jose Mauri ancora in tribuna. Per far sedere quella schifezza di Nocerino... questa cosa non lo capirò mai.


 Idem. Sbaglio o anche Suso non è stato proprio convocato?


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2015)

Dai ragazzi!!!! FORZA MILAN FORZA MILAN!!!!

Con la Juve e il Napoli che arrancano possiamo avere soddisfazioni quest' anno!!!

ASFALTIAMO STI PRESCRITTI!


----------



## hiei87 (13 Settembre 2015)

Dopo aver visto Sheva su sky, questo derby non ha senso. Abbiano la decenza di non giocarlo. 
Facciano fare una passerella a Sheva sul campo, e tutti e casa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2015)

Sono come sempre estremamente pessimsita, ma oggi ancora di più. Gli elementi per pensare a qualcosa di grottesco ci sono tutti


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Dopo aver visto Sheva su sky, questo derby non ha senso. Abbiano la decenza di non giocarlo.
> Facciano fare una passerella a Sheva sul campo, e tutti e casa.



Sheva 

Spero in bacca


----------



## LukeLike (13 Settembre 2015)

La decide Kucka.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Settembre 2015)

mamma mia sheva...


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)




----------



## LukeLike (13 Settembre 2015)

Mi ricordo un gol di Montolivo nel derby del 2012, annullato per fallo inesistente di Emanuelson su Handanovic...chissà.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Dai, dai, dai!

*Forza Milan!*

Speriamo che Bacca-La siano in forma!


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Daje


----------



## medjai (13 Settembre 2015)

Forza Milan daaaai !!!


----------



## davoreb (13 Settembre 2015)

Bene Honda sulla trequarti, speriamo che Montolivo.....


----------



## malos (13 Settembre 2015)

daidaidaidai


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma no! Lì non si può sbagliare


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma dai ma come fai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Nooooooooo, che occassionissima


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Baccone straordinario


----------



## Dany20 (13 Settembre 2015)

Nooo.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Pessimo inizio di Luiz Adriano


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

LA hai rotto i cog


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

Abate sempre a regalere


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Bacca è fortissimissimo


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

Fuori Adriano dentro Balotelli dai


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Già due gol mangiati da Luiz Adriano


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2015)

2 gol gia mangiati va beh.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bacca è fortissimissimo



Se avesse Ibra


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Odio Handanovic


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Bisogna imbeccare Bacca in velocità verso la porta. Se li mangia i difensori perdazzurri


----------



## sballotello (13 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se avesse Ibra



balotelli è meglio di adriano alias robinho2


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

Madonna sto abate


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Comunque per ora sembra una partita di calcio. Non mi ricordo l'ultima volta che c'era questa sensazione.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Bravo De Sciglio, legnali


----------



## LukeLike (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma da dove fuoriescono ora tutti questi fans di Balotelli?


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma questi qui hanno ingaggiato Gianni Vio?


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Bonaventura sta facendo rimpiangere Bertolacci.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Rocchi. Che ignoranza. In queste situazione e fallo anche senza contatto, visto che Abate era costretto a saltare.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Sinisa adesso lo uccide Honda


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Mr Marketing regala un pallone ai suoi sostenitori giappo in tribuna


----------



## 666psycho (13 Settembre 2015)

dai ! bisogna a segnare!


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Stiamo giocando bene comunque


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma daiiiiii
Ma segna per Dio


----------



## 666psycho (13 Settembre 2015)

ma segna idiota..sono già tre!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Luiz Robinho.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

Bastaaaaaaaaa Adrianooooooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

No dai ma segna una volta


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Bravo Romagna


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma che problemi ha???? Movimenti perfetti, passaggi perfetti e cosa combina'????


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma toglietelo per piacere


----------



## Dany20 (13 Settembre 2015)

Adriano dai!!


----------



## Hellscream (13 Settembre 2015)

Bacca comunque è davvero un animale.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Settembre 2015)

Luiz Adriano ha la freddezza del peggior Robinho. Si sapeva


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Facciamo uscire Luiz ed entra Sheva dalla tribuna


----------



## Doctore (13 Settembre 2015)

montolivo molto bene.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> montolivo molto bene.



Gli avrà puntato una bottiglia rotta al collo..


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Bravo jack


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Jack da solo umilia tutto il cc dell'inter


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Bacca arriverebbe in anticipo anche se partisse dagli spogliatoi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Bonaventura non mi dispiace. Gioca bene


----------



## Doctore (13 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Gli avrà puntato una bottiglia rotta al collo..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Vabbe. Abate. Il solito.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Attenzione a questo scemo di Abate che si fa buttare fuori


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

C'era fallo su jack comunque abate non finisce la partita


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Abate solito ASINO


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Kuco (?!)


----------



## The Ripper (13 Settembre 2015)

Abate...Abate....


----------



## Djici (13 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> C'era fallo su jack comunque abate non finisce la partita



Sicuro.


----------



## davoreb (13 Settembre 2015)

X ora bene Montolivo e Bacca


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Tackle di Montolivo?!?!?!?!


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Se ci fosse Menez al posto di Honda...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Settembre 2015)

Ottimo Montolivo, pessimo Honda finora


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2015)

honda fa rimpiangere Bertolacci da quanto è lento. 

abate il solito cancro, ha già regalato 2 derby, vuole fare tris.


----------



## Isao (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Kuco (?!)



Ho notato solo ora la maglia di Kucka, stranissimo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Boh sarà un caso, ma senza Bertociccio e De Kingong non abbiamo penetrazioni anali ovunque, ci sono eh, ma non così plateali


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma lascia stare De Sciglio


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Stiamo facendo abbastanza bene, comunque.

Se segnassimo, sarebbe meglio.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma cosa tira de sciglio


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Bene anche Kucka. Rispetto a Bertolacci pare Maradona.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

De Sciglio ci prova sempre, ma un tiro decente l'ha mai fatto in tutta la sua vita?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

Adriano un didastro


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Kuzka vs kondogbia


----------



## Ciora (13 Settembre 2015)

Kuco (lol) niente male.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Non vorrei che rimpiangessimo l'occasione di Adriano, perchè stiamo facendo abbastanza bene


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Kuzka vs kondogbia



Non si stanno notando i 36 milioni di differenza per ora


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Felipe Melo... ancora va in giro sto maledetto assassino


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Rocchi non vede niente. Come al solito.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma rocchi vai a casa


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Felipe Pero con licenza di uccidere, come sempre


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Era giallo su Melo...


----------



## Ciora (13 Settembre 2015)

Melo solito maiale


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Non c'è verso con luiz


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Incredibile... ha fischiato fallo a Romagnoli


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Rocchi ridicolo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Rocchi veramente, quanto mi fa schifo sto soggetto.


----------



## sballotello (13 Settembre 2015)

dobbiamo segnare cassooo


----------



## Isao (13 Settembre 2015)

Non avrà segnato ma non mi sembra esattamente un disastro Luiz Adriano. Meglio Balotelli fermo in area...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Cioè era fallo SU Romagnoli


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Kucko scatenato


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Finalmente un giallo


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Settembre 2015)

Finora il migliore di tutto quel strapotere nerazzuro e Rocchi..


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Sto bimbominkia di Icardi sta sempre a terra


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Ci stanno prendendo a calcioni letteralmente


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2015)

kucka molto bene.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Comunque con un Ibra al posto di Honda ora staremmo 5-0


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma kucka ha il tiro dalla distanza deve tirare prima


----------



## BB7 (13 Settembre 2015)

Bisogna marcare bene SOLO Jovetic, il resto è nulla. Kucka migliore dei nostri


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Era dal mitologico Milan di Dicembre (ma in amichevole...) che non giocavamo così


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Io toglierei Honda e metterei Balotelli.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Kucka 3 milioni
Bertolacci 20 milioni


Ok.


----------



## BB7 (13 Settembre 2015)

Luiz Adriano non sa nemmeno stoppare la palla dai...


----------



## BB7 (13 Settembre 2015)

Quanto è lento Honda


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Honda è talmente lento che riesce a rallentare Bacca.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Honda, solita gara da cesso


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Fuori Honda! Scandaloso


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2015)

con honda si gioca in 10, da togliere subito sta lumaca. 

va bene anche suso, serve uno rapido.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

Avessimo un 10 decente al posto di quella lumaca


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma che giallo è?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

ahahahaha Rocchi. Letteralmente pazzo.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Honda patetico


----------



## sballotello (13 Settembre 2015)

suso al posto di honda dai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Che problemi ha Rocchi?


----------



## devils milano (13 Settembre 2015)

bene tutti nel primo tempo tranne Honda che è praticamente inutile in tutto


----------



## folletto (13 Settembre 2015)

Si ma che arbitro, ma dai


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Settembre 2015)

Per carita! Honda non puo giocare una partita cosi.. e un morto


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Settembre 2015)

Cane fiorentino...


----------



## folletto (13 Settembre 2015)

Abate scandaloso


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Grande Romagnoli


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

Abate quanto è stupido


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Abate quante randellate ti darei


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Abate è una delle peggiori malattie nell'universo


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2015)

abate è l'altro cesso di serata, aridateme antonelli tutta la vita.


----------



## Ciora (13 Settembre 2015)

Abate del


----------



## BB7 (13 Settembre 2015)

Abata mi farebbe quasi ridere se non sapessi che ruba milioni per essere un cesso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Abate non e nemmeno un calciatore.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Settembre 2015)

abate fenomeno


----------



## sballotello (13 Settembre 2015)

inutile aver giocato meglio di loro se poi non ne abbiamo approfittato andando in vantaggio


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Diego Lopez mio DIO


----------



## 666psycho (13 Settembre 2015)

diegone!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Miracolo di Diego Lopez.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Madonna Diego io ti amo


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2015)

san diego.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

Lopez ci salva ancora


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Diego Lopez è il più forte del mondo


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Miracolo di Lopez. De scoglio lo teneva in gioco


----------



## medjai (13 Settembre 2015)

Grande Ciego López !!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Settembre 2015)

De Sciglio la linea del fuorigioco! Porca .....


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Col piede Diegone


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

Quell'asino che ha regalato la palla all'Inter e fatto partire il contropiede chi diamine è?


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Abate quanto è stupido



Ma e uno ei nostri senatori.. capimolo voleva la firma di Jovetic


----------



## walter 22 (13 Settembre 2015)

Diegone


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Qualcuno deve infortunare quel Jovetic, solo contro di noi diventa Gesù Cristo, è stato a malapena un giocatore di calcio per un anno e mezzo


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2015)

Grande Diego.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2015)

SE c'era Abbiati era 1-0 sicuro.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Settembre 2015)

Buon primo tempo ma 3 occasioni sprecate da Luigi. Molto bene Kuco e Monto. Male Honda e Abate. Bella partita.


----------



## devils milano (13 Settembre 2015)

Abate lo sappiamo ha i suoi limiti..se anche arriva sul fondo non è capace a darti la palla...ma abbiamo giocato in 10 perchè Honda di fatto non ha fatto nulla...


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Pareggio alla fine giusto. Vedremo nel secondo tempo


----------



## 666psycho (13 Settembre 2015)

buona gara dai.. era meglio segnare però. Luiz ha grande colpe, almeno una doveva metterla. Male anche Honda e Abate. Kucka bene come anche bonaventura e romagnoli. Discreti gli altri..


----------



## alcyppa (13 Settembre 2015)

De Sciglio deve smetterla di dormire quando c'è da fare il fuorigioco.
Già prima per poco non lasciava in gioco Icardi in un'altra azione


----------



## Hammer (13 Settembre 2015)

Peccato per quel paio di gol mangiati. Come gioco non sta andando male, a parte l'essere in 10 per tutta la partita a causa del giappomoviolone

Abate imbarazzante, buon Montolivo


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quell'asino che ha regalato la palla all'Inter e fatto partire il contropiede chi diamine è?


Il pippone di abate


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Bene Kuko, Montolivo e Bacca

Luiz Adriano sarebbe benissimo, se avesse fatto la cosa più facile di quelle azioni


----------



## O Animal (13 Settembre 2015)

Primo tempo di m... Che errore guardare il calcio inglese prima della Serie A...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2015)

Abate da togliere, metterei Calabria

Honda ci sta facendo giocare in dieci.

Rocchi OSCENO

L.Adriano deve mangiarsi le palle


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2015)

De Sciglio ha sbagliato del tutto il fuorigioco nell'occasione finale di Icardi. 
Comunque non mi stanno dispiacendo i ragazzi questa sera. Speriamo si continui così, ma sento sempre il gol dell'Inter nell'aria quando attaccano.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Settembre 2015)

Honda da levare immediatamente... ma chi mettere?!?!?!


----------



## bmb (13 Settembre 2015)

3 errori grossolani in un tempo neanche Robinho.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Settembre 2015)

Via honda dentro balo....

DAI DAIIIIIIIIII


----------



## milan1899 (13 Settembre 2015)

Che sia un caso che con Monto in mezzo la squadra gira? Avanti così


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Dentro Balotelli al posto di quell'ignobile di Honda, tanto anche se resta fermo fa meno schifo di lui


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2015)

Buona prova, solo Honda sotto tono.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Settembre 2015)

A parte quest'azione, De Sciglio ha fatto molto bene stasera.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2015)

Due squadre che giocano veramente male.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Settembre 2015)

Rocchi comunque è un cane.


----------



## Dexter (13 Settembre 2015)

Bravo Bacca, bravissimo Adriano, il migliore nel primo tempo insieme a Kucka...Mi sa che quello "forte" del centrocampo del Genoa era lui e non Bertolacci  Gioca semplice, cambia passo ed in fase difensiva si fa sentire. Montolivo meglio di De Jong almeno in questo primo tempo, è scarso ma fa quello che può. Bonaventura mi piace, sta giocando bene...Le note dolenti (anzi pessime), sono Honda, completamente fuori dal gioco, e Abate, davvero scarsissimo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Buona gara, purtroppo ci manca un trquartista e pesano i gol mancati di LA. Grande gara invece da parte di Bacca e Kucka che a centrocampo e nettamente il migliore in campo.

Temo anche che il cavallo biondo si fara espellere.



Rocchi, come sempre, incommentabile.Inconcepibile come possa essere lui a dirigere questa gara.


----------



## folletto (13 Settembre 2015)

Due grossi errori delle difese per due grandi occasioni, pareggio giusto all'intervallo. Arbitro inadeguato che continua a dirigere partite importanti in pieno stile italico....ahimé


----------



## beleno (13 Settembre 2015)

Abate come sempre pessimo. Mi è piaciuto romagnoli stasera, mi sembra che anche zap sia più tranquillo con lui a fianco.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2015)

Io me lo giocherei Balo per Honda, o Suso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Dentro Calabria per quel ritardato, me ne frega che è all'esordio, qua se perdiamo è solo per quel subumano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2015)

Honda peggiore in campo, dovrebbe passare per i suoi piedi la manovra offensiva e invece non riesce a tenere un pallone, glielo fregano sempre o viene anticipato. Dopo di lui Abate, nullo in fase offensiva e pericoloso in fase difensiva. Mi sta piacendo Montolivo, finalmente si vede qualche passaggio in verticale a differenza dei passaggini di De Jong, bene anche Kuco, speriamo possa mantenere sempre questa intensità durante la stagione.


----------



## markjordan (13 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Buona prova, solo Honda sotto tono.


abate scandaloso , molla l'uomo , sbaglia tutto


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2015)

Posso dire che almeno giochiamo ... Si vede una squadra in campo


----------



## Hammer (13 Settembre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Honda da levare immediatamente... ma chi mettere?!?!?!



Mi duole dirlo, ma sposti Bonaventura in avanti e metti un Poli in mezzo


----------



## sballotello (13 Settembre 2015)

suso in honda out almeno per il momento. Abate ci farà rimpiangere la sua permanenza in campo, sono convinto che farà danni


----------



## Hammer (13 Settembre 2015)

Comunque dopo un tempo immemore ho rivisto un minimo accenno di gioco sensato


----------



## davoreb (13 Settembre 2015)

milan1899 ha scritto:


> Che sia un caso che con Monto in mezzo la squadra gira? Avanti così



Montolivo sta giocando bene ma fino ad oggi è sempre stato imbarazzante. Bene anche kucka a centrocampo.

Serve un trequartista urgentemente.

Nell'inter bene jovetic, kondogbia e murillo per ora abbastanza disastrosi.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> abate scandaloso , molla l'uomo , sbaglia tutto



Anche, sono anche ammoniti quindi cercherei di toglierli.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Settembre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Honda da levare immediatamente... ma chi mettere?!?!?!



balotelli


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2015)

Ebete è da togliere. Si fa espellere sicuro.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Settembre 2015)

Kondogbia sta giocando??   jovetic il miglior di loro...


----------



## Morghot (13 Settembre 2015)

kucka che umilia mister 40ml


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Mi duole dirlo, ma sposti Bonaventura in avanti e metti un Poli in mezzo



Amen, lo stavo per dire io. Poi si sta muovendo anche bene, più avanti può fare male.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Comunque dopo un tempo immemore ho rivisto un minimo accenno di gioco sensato



Esatto , almeno si vede un gioco e schemi ... Rispetto allo scorso anno siamo migliorati tantissimo


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli almeno mezz'ora la farà ...


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Settembre 2015)

Abate e Honda da togliere subito, dentro Poli e Balotelli per vincere


----------



## Doctore (13 Settembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> balotelli



cosi giochiamo in 9


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2015)

Prima volta che vedo un po' di gioco, da almeno un anno.


----------



## Dexter (13 Settembre 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> kucka che umilia mister 40ml



Kucka lo sta massacrando, ed è abbastanza ridicola come situazione visti i prezzi dei cartellini e le aspettative


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Prima volta che vedo un po' di gioco, da almeno un anno.



Vero , questo dicevo prima


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Stiamo giocando bene. Io non toglierei nessuno ma abate e Honda effettivamente rischiano in quanto ammoniti. Rocchi non vede l'ora di affossarci.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2015)

Montolivo sarà mortolivo, ma si vede che il modo di giocare di De Jong è deleterio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Settembre 2015)

Balo la mette..


----------



## Morghot (13 Settembre 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Kucka lo sta massacrando, ed è abbastanza ridicola come situazione visti i prezzi dei cartellini e le aspettative


Esatto, poi magari ora ci purga con un gol da 30metri ma intanto godo


----------



## Dexter (13 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Stiamo giocando bene. Io non toglierei nessuno ma abate e Honda effettivamente rischiano in quanto ammoniti. Rocchi non vede l'ora di affossarci.


E' uno dei tanti arbitri che non vedono l'ora di diventare protagonisti della partita. Non appena ne avrà l'occasione, assegnerà rigore dubbio o tirerà fuori un rosso inesistente...Assicurato.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> E' uno dei tanti arbitri che non vedono l'ora di diventare protagonisti della partita. Non appena ne avrà l'occasione, assegnerà rigore dubbio o tirerà fuori un rosso inesistente...Assicurato.



Può benissimo buttare fuori Melo allora.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2015)

mica entrerà cerci ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

fuoriiiiii Honda


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Honda che pena


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

Niente Bonaventura ha azzeccato la stagione della vita


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Panico


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma che fa Diego


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

Bravo romagno


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Diego non fare ste stronz...


----------



## Dany20 (13 Settembre 2015)

Diego non rischiare.


----------



## medjai (13 Settembre 2015)

Montolivo sta giocando sorprendentemente bene


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Niente giallo?

Graaande Rocchi.Continua cosi


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Ecco perché qui non ammonisce?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Settembre 2015)

Lurido cane fiorentino


----------



## BB7 (13 Settembre 2015)

Rocchi vergognoso


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Bacca fantastico


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Ce ne vorrebbero due di Bacca lì davanti


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

Che bestia banca


----------



## BB7 (13 Settembre 2015)

Bravo Bacca, il calcio è velocità... Cosa che Adriano e Honda non comprendono


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

Angoli alla cane


----------



## O Animal (13 Settembre 2015)

Montolivo offensivamente è tanta roba... Assist, passaggi filtranti, tiri all'incrocio dei pali...


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Madonna santa...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

ma daiiii Montolivo, non si puo sbagliare passaggi elementari


----------



## medjai (13 Settembre 2015)

Perche nella maglia di Kucka mette Kuco?


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Peccato per l'errore del capitano comunque siamo pericolosi ma non si concretizza


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Lopez lì deve uscire


----------



## Dany20 (13 Settembre 2015)

Diegone ancora.


----------



## folletto (13 Settembre 2015)

Tante situazioni favorevoli non sfruttate


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Siamo l'unica squadra dove i terzini sono gli ultimi a salire sul fuorigioco


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Vabbe. Abate. Incommentabile.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

Bonaventura 8 anni per tirare


----------



## BB7 (13 Settembre 2015)

Quanto può essere cancro Abate?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Eccolo.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Sta pippa di Guarin...

Solo contro di noi. Solo contro di noi.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

Finita


----------



## BB7 (13 Settembre 2015)

Perdere contro questi....


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2015)

praterie e nessuno che contrasta.

in un attimo sono passati dalla loro area alla nostra.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Incredibile abbiamo preso gol quando loro faticavano a uscire dall'area. È l'anno dell'Inter


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2015)

SContatissimo che sto bidone centrava la porta con noi . Finita ok.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Settembre 2015)

cvd
succede se la tua punta si chiama luiz adriano e bacca deve fare l seconda punta.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Se non segni alla fine ti purgano, è una legge universale


----------



## sballotello (13 Settembre 2015)

il calcio è questo.. sbagli sbagli sbagli...e poi lo prendi.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Settembre 2015)

Che gol del cavolo abbiamo preso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta pippa di Guarin...
> 
> Solo contro di noi. Solo contro di noi.



Contro di noi segnano solo le pippe Obi,Schelotto ecc.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

Ennesima stagione da schifo ci aspetta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Proprio sto morto doveva segnare


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Ancora Honda in campo? Ancora? 

Ma basta su.


----------



## O Animal (13 Settembre 2015)

Beh dai.. Montolivo ha coperto bene sul suo uomo... 1 a 0


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2015)

ma quel cesso con la 10 deve star dentro ancora molto ? 

dai fuori dalle palle.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Sinisa, almeno risparmiaci Honda per cortesia


----------



## The Ripper (13 Settembre 2015)

se bacca riceveva i palloni di luiz adriano stavamo 3-0


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Pazzesco: esce Bacca ed entra Balotelli.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Senza errori difensivi del Inter non andiamo da nessuna parte. Se ora si chiudono e finita. Honda come trequartita e inutile, i nostri terzini crossano peggio di due ubriachi a caso. Niente da fare.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

E' matto Sinisa.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma come fuori Bacca?


----------



## hiei87 (13 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli per Bacca...incredibile. E Honda ancora in campo...


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli per Bacca???? STRAFINITA


----------



## O Animal (13 Settembre 2015)

Baccaaaaaaa??????


----------



## uoteghein (13 Settembre 2015)

O mio dio esce bacca e rimane in campo honda.
Mamma santa mihajlovic


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Toglie Bacca???????? Vabbe.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Settembre 2015)

Esce Bacca?? Ma dai Sinisa!


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2015)

ma che razzo fa sinisa ?  

perché bacca ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2015)

Bacca fuori è impazzito sinisa.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Settembre 2015)

Cosa!!???? Esce Bacca??????


----------



## The Ripper (13 Settembre 2015)

ahahhahahahahahahah mihaijlovic ahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## hiei87 (13 Settembre 2015)

Questo cambio pone la parola fine sulla partita.


----------



## smallball (13 Settembre 2015)

sostituzione suicida


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2015)

Probabilmente è uscito per infortunio o qualcosa non ci sono altre spiegazioni a questo cambio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Cioe...toglie Bacca con Honda che mi fa schifo e Luiz Adriano pressoche invisibile? Ma no SInisa, non puoi fare ste cose.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Se non riaddrizza la partita Mihajlovic si è scritto l'epigrafe sulla sua lapide


----------



## The Ripper (13 Settembre 2015)

mihaijlovic cesso a pedali interista infiltrato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

ecco, questo normalmente era il secondo giallo per Melo


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Melo doveva essere sotto la doccia


----------



## 666psycho (13 Settembre 2015)

ma che cambio.... perché??


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Settembre 2015)

Incredibile cambio di Mihajlovic.. lasciare in campo il cadavere di Honda, sono arrabiatissimo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2015)

Tenere Honda in campo è illegale... Non capisco. spero sia uscito Bacca per problemi fisici


----------



## The Ripper (13 Settembre 2015)

odio sinisa...odio sinisa


----------



## uoteghein (13 Settembre 2015)

Ah come mi mancava Balotelli che gesticola e rompe i co****i ai compagni camminando


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2015)

ha tolto l'unico che dava un po' di brio. 

adesso siamo immobili là davanti.


----------



## O Animal (13 Settembre 2015)

Comunque l'aria di Milanello brucia il cervello agli allenatori... Sotto 1 a 0 anziché mettere il tridente togli l'attaccante più forte che hai in rosa e lasci 4/5 cadaveri in campo...


----------



## Isao (13 Settembre 2015)

Oggi, alle 22:02 ho smesso di difendere Sinisa. Balotelli al primo fallo accenna la reazione. Quanto non mi mancavano queste scene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2015)

Melo pietà continua a provare a tutto andare Balotelli ridicolo.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

67° minuto e Honda è ancora in campo e Bacca in panca, questa è una cosa inspiegabile


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Era meglio se Jesus restava in campo era già ammonito. Va tutto storto


----------



## beleno (13 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli che trotterella per il campo cercando il falli, mi mancavano queste scene edificanti...


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Settembre 2015)

La sostituzione grida vendetta, assurdo


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2015)

Sostituire una punta con un altra quando sei sotto di un gol non ha alcun senso logico.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Settembre 2015)

finita dai...sinisa non vuole pagare la cena...


----------



## Hellscream (13 Settembre 2015)

L'unico motivo DEVE essere che Bacca ha avuto problemi fisici, tutto il resto è da esonero.


----------



## BB7 (13 Settembre 2015)

Che nervoso.. Stavo meglio quando non guardavo le partite giuro


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2015)

Honda na roba giusta no eh?


----------



## folletto (13 Settembre 2015)

Partita finita. Montolivo mi sembra cotto ed è stato tolto quello che poteva metterla


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma ammazzati Honda. Che pippa


----------



## 666psycho (13 Settembre 2015)

ma quanto è lento honda?? sembra aver pesi ai piedi...


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2015)

madonna quanto è lento.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Finita purtroppo

Honda giocatore patetico


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2015)

devi pareggiarla e mette Poli, boh.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Entra Poli.

E poi vogliono che non mi passi la voglia di seguire sta squadra?


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

A momenti la chiudono pure


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2015)

Un secondo tempo patetico. Niente da fare. Oggi poteva essere la svolta.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

L'inutile Poli al posto di Kucka

Ma che cambio è?


----------



## 666psycho (13 Settembre 2015)

che rabbia...va tutto storto, sinisa non ci capisce più


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Poli.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma cappero fa? Honda ancora in campo??? Basta basta


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Mihajlovic si è bruciato il cervello


----------



## O Animal (13 Settembre 2015)

Mi ricordate chi è stato l'ultimo allenatore del Milan in grado di fare le sostituzioni? Mi ricordo che inveivo ad Ancelotti ma non riesco a ricordarmi prima di lui...


----------



## The Ripper (13 Settembre 2015)

con mihaijlovic non andremo da nessuna parte.
ha e infonde carattere ma poi tecnicamente è un caprone


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Cambiano allenatori ma i cancri rimangono. Maledetti loro e Galliani


----------



## The Ripper (13 Settembre 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Mi ricordate chi è stato l'ultimo allenatore del Milan in grado di fare le sostituzioni? Mi ricordo che inveivo ad Ancelotti ma non riesco a ricordarmi prima di lui...



capello
ancelotti pietà


----------



## uoteghein (13 Settembre 2015)

Da quando é entrato Balotelli i due attaccanti sono a 30 mt di distanza l'uno dall'altro e ZERO dialogo


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2015)

honda fa rimpiangere Birsa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Settembre 2015)

Honda è più scarso dell'acqua in Africa


----------



## Isao (13 Settembre 2015)

Se avessi voluto far vincere l'inter, avrei fatto esattamente questi cambi. Orrore.


----------



## BB7 (13 Settembre 2015)

Per quanto io odii Balo in questo gruppo di cessi bisogna ammettere che è tra i pochissimi che sa giocare a calcio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Meno 15 e Honda ancora in campo. Boh. Inspiegabile. Non ha fatto una cosa positiva in tutta la gara.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Settembre 2015)

se un allenatore toglie un giocatore e di quel giocatore ne senti subito la mancanza significa che ha fatto il peggor cambio del mondo


un maialovic non può allenare


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Palo. 

Non ci va bene niente.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Maledetta sfiga


----------



## Hellscream (13 Settembre 2015)

E' scritta dai, amen.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Va tutto storto


----------



## Moruboshy (13 Settembre 2015)

E' avanti anni luce rispetto a tutti i nostri.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Cerci??!

Cerci?!??!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Lambro (13 Settembre 2015)

per ora un ottimo balotelli altrochè, è honda che decisamente non è giocatore per questi livelli fisici.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Settembre 2015)

due che sfiga.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma rema contro?? No, perchè questa sera il dubbio viene


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2015)

Cerci?! Ma Mihajlovic è ubriaco?


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Kondogbia ci ha ridicolizzato mezza squadra


----------



## The Ripper (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Palo.
> 
> Non ci va bene niente.



la sfortuna non c'entra
balo se entrava ad inizio ripresa non era bestemmia...anzi...
honda ancora in campo
luiz adriano pure


----------



## folletto (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cerci??!
> 
> Cerci?!??!?!?!?!?!??!



Meglio di Honda forse...


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2015)

Churchill  manca solo lui


----------



## Isao (13 Settembre 2015)

Non si poteva mettere Balo per Honda? anche senza schemi ma meglio di giocare in 10 senza Bacca.


----------



## malos (13 Settembre 2015)

Un ad juventino e un allenatore interista, che meraviglia.


----------



## Isao (13 Settembre 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Meglio di Honda forse...



Non esce Honda. Secondo me Luiz.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Settembre 2015)

Oltre al mercato, Galliani ha toppato alla grande anche l'allenatore. Sul piano puramente caratteriale piace a tutti, ed è per questo che tanti un po' si illudevano e speravano.E' evidente perà che veramente non vale un fico secco. Farà il campionato di inzaghi, ne più ne meno.

Se ripenso a le cose fatte da clarence, e in che condizioni e con quali cessi sto male.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Settembre 2015)

Cerci, Abate, Montolivo, Kucka, Balotelli...tutti i piangina e/o gli uomini di galliani hanno visto il campo....


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli ma non fare l'asino


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Finalmente. Mai piu per favore. Che schifo in campo


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Settembre 2015)

Dicano quello che dicano Mario è il piu forte che abbiamo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Perisic ha gia imparato come funziona nel Inter.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Dicano quello che dicano Mario è il piu forte che abbiamo



Sì a carte.


----------



## Moruboshy (13 Settembre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Dicano quello che dicano Mario è il piu forte che abbiamo



Sottoscrivo


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Dicano quello che dicano Mario è il piu forte che abbiamo


Allora siamo messi bene


----------



## Dany20 (13 Settembre 2015)

Comunque sta giocando davvero bene Balo.


----------



## Isao (13 Settembre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Dicano quello che dicano Mario è il piu forte che abbiamo



e questo la dice lunga su come siamo messi...


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Che amarezza comunque. Non svoltiamo mai


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2015)

Dai che entra Ranocchio. Si può ancora vincere


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2015)

Dopo questa partita dico che quest'anno è l'anno dell'Inter, partita da x e invece vincono, le altre due partite 6 punti sculando alla grande.


----------



## smallball (13 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Dopo questa partita dico che quest'anno è l'anno dell'Inter, partita da x e invece vincono, le altre due partite 6 punti sculando alla grande.



Roma permettendo


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Cerci ha una forma strepitosa, da Champions League delle bocce


----------



## The Ripper (13 Settembre 2015)

luiz adriano senza un giocatore (forte) che si fa il mazzo per lui è il giocatore inutile da sempre ammirato. non ne struscia una.
vergogna sinisa


----------



## folletto (13 Settembre 2015)

Cambio di Bacca a parte sta partita non meritiamo proprio di perderla


----------



## The Ripper (13 Settembre 2015)

3 giornate 3 punti. bravo sinisa


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> luiz adriano senza un giocatore (forte) che si fa il mazzo per lui è il giocatore inutile da sempre ammirato. non ne struscia una.
> vergogna sinisa


Ma è ovvio, Balotelli non si inserisce mai in profondità, resta li a girare nei pressi dell'area cosa che in realtà fa pure Adriano ed anche meglio di lui.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Cerci scarso quanto Honda. Incredibile


----------



## raducioiu (13 Settembre 2015)

Cerci fa rimpiangere pure l'Honda di oggi


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Abbiamo smesso di giocare


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2015)

cerci è entrato come se stessimo giocando il trofeo birra moretti, stessa grinta. 

ma vattene affanbrodo pure tu.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Settembre 2015)

Pippone incredibile Cerci.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Settembre 2015)

Ogni volta mi stupisco di quanto sia scarso Cerci...e pensare che un anno fa c'era chi si auspicava un suo acquisto a 20 milioni....e pensare che avevamo Saponara e ora sulla trequarti alterniamo Cerci e Honda....


----------



## smallball (13 Settembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Pippone incredibile Cerci.



scandaloso


----------



## O Animal (13 Settembre 2015)

Rivoglio Seedorf...


----------



## Dany20 (13 Settembre 2015)

Comunque meritiamo il pareggio cavolo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Almeno la stagione sta andando come ampiamente previsto da tutti. Non c'e tempo di illudersi e possiamo andare a fare altre cose la domenica.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma cosa tira quest'altro somaro?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2015)

Mamma mia che ignoranza in campo


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli avrà anche colpi da singolo ma con lui la squadra non girerà mai.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma daiii.


----------



## folletto (13 Settembre 2015)

Anche sto Bonaventura


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Cerci ha una forma strepitosa, da Champions League delle bocce



eh ma lui ambisce ad andare "nel calcio che contah !!11!1!


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma Cerci davvero è un calciatore professionista?! Non è possibile dai.


----------



## Cizzu (13 Settembre 2015)

Cerci è indubbiamente il giocatore più scarso in rosa... è talmente palese..


----------



## Aron (13 Settembre 2015)

Cerci agghiacciante.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Bonaventura...

Che c... di giocatore


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2015)

persino inzaghi è riuscito a vincere un derby.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

BASTA JACK BASTA: dio che bestemmie che mi fanno tirare al schermo


----------



## Dany20 (13 Settembre 2015)

Bonaventura.


----------



## Aron (13 Settembre 2015)

Da salvare in questa partita solo Balotelli e in parte Montolivo (incredibile).


----------



## Cizzu (13 Settembre 2015)

Che cosa ci vede Miha in Cerci? Potete spiegarmelo ?


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Sinisa inutile che ti crucci. Tirando fuori Bacca ti sei scavato la fossa

3 punti in 3 partite e sconfitta al derby
Annamo in Championzzz


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2015)

Che palle fare andare in testa sti **********. Non se lo meritano neanche


----------



## Julian Ross (13 Settembre 2015)

Quanto è scarso Bonaventura!!!!!


----------



## The Ripper (13 Settembre 2015)

odio viscerale per maialovic


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Da salvare in questa partita solo Balotelli e in parte Montolivo (incredibile).



Balotelli?!


----------



## malos (13 Settembre 2015)

Mi vergogno per loro, ma quanto è scarsa certa gente? E prende milionate su milionate.


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Settembre 2015)

Mi aspettavo di perdere quindi non sono troppo delusa. Poi non hanno neanche giocato male, c'è stato solo quell'errore fatale della difesa sul gol,purtroppo capita. Mi dispiace perché perdere i derby fa rosicare sempre, ma onestamente non mi sento di rimproverare molto alla squadra, anche perché l'Inter non ha meritato sto granché. Non mi sono piaciuti i cambi, quelli no.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2015)

Dai raga che siamo a +2 dalla Juve!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ripper (13 Settembre 2015)

2 sconfitte in 3 partite. deeeee geeeeeeempiooooonnnnzzz


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Mai una gioia.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Tutto come previsto.

'l Inter si invola verso la lotta scudetto con la Roma, noi verso la mediocrita piu assoluta.


----------



## Aron (13 Settembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Balotelli?!



Sì, decisamente.


----------



## folletto (13 Settembre 2015)

Con due giocatori buoni al posto di Honda e Bonaventura sta partita la vincevi


----------



## forzaplus44 (13 Settembre 2015)

non ho parole!! finche galliani non crepa mi prendo un ventennio sabbatico dal milan e da sto schifo di società!!


----------



## hiei87 (13 Settembre 2015)

Altra stagione fallimentare, adesso possiamo dirlo con certezza.
L'inter invece in 3 partite avrebbe meritato di fare sì e no 3 punti, invece ne ha fatti 9...


----------



## The Ripper (13 Settembre 2015)

derby perso per colpa di luiz adriano e maialovic. pochi ***.zi


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2015)

Un peccato perché alla fin fine non hanno nulla in più di noi


----------



## Aron (13 Settembre 2015)

Risultato giusto che riflette l'impegno e l'organizzazione dell'Inter per questa stagione contro il caos societario e il calciomercato casuale e dispensioso fatto dal Milan.
Milan-Palermo potrebbe essere l'ultima di Mihajlovic di questo passo.


----------



## Morghot (13 Settembre 2015)

Il serbo ci ha capito poco, scelte assai discutibili... ma balotelli per honda pareva brutto? Cerci? Bacca fuori? Boh


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2015)

Sono furente.

Loro fanno schifo, possibilmente più di noi. Ma noi abbiamo giocato 80 (OTTANTA) minuti con Honda.
La sostituzione di Bacca e non di Honda è stata vergognosa.
Kucka migliore a centrocampo e lo toglie.

E cosa peggiore: Balotelli migliore del Milan.

Scandaloso


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2015)

Lo sapevo che finiva cosi non sono manco delusa, quest'anno è il loro anno lo capito stasera amen.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Settembre 2015)

È finita. 
Ci mamcava solo Mihajlovic a fare caxxate e la frittata è servita. Povero il mio Milan. .

Quest anno è il loro anno..hanno un xulo da far paura.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Settembre 2015)

diego lopez 6
abate 5
zapata 6,5
romagnoli 7
de sciglio 5,5
kucka 6,5
montolivo 6,5
bonaventura 6
honda 4
bacca 6,5
luiz adriano 4

balotelli 6,5
poli 5,5
cerci sv

maialovic 2


----------



## Dany20 (13 Settembre 2015)

Risultato ingiusto. Il pareggio ci stava. Siamo stati molto sfortunati. Troppe palle gol sprecate ma cavolo abbiamo preso un gol da polli quando loro stavano soffrendo da cani in aerea.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Dopo questa sconfitta nel derby sale il valore del Brand in Asia. I cinesi stanno facendo la ressa davanti ai Milan store per comprare le magliette e i profumi dei nostri prodi eroi


----------



## davoreb (13 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me abbiamo giocato benino, bene Montolivo e Kucka ed anche De Scoglio.

Male i cambi, doveva uscire Honda che pensavo molto meglio. Bonaventura è un giocatore mediocre.

Siamo stati sfortunati ed abbiamo solo 3 punti ma il calendario non era certo favorevole, io non sono certo pessimista dopo questa partita.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Settembre 2015)

Dobbiamo ripartire da stasera. Sconfitta assolutamente immeritata. Atteggiamento giusto, partita giocata con personalità. Sorpreso da Montolivo e Kucka. Balotelli entrato molto bene, se trovassimo la quadra con Bacca e LA... sarebbe perfetto. Ma non dobbiamo deprimerci. Bisogna continuare su questa strada. 
Questo è l'anno dell'inter, fin troppo chiaro, si giocheranno lo scudetto con la Roma. Sono a punteggio pieno senza aver fatto niente di clamoroso.

P.S. stasera Sinisa ha sbagliato a far uscire Bacca e non Honda, ma da parte mia ha ancora parecchio credito da spendere.


----------



## Kaw (13 Settembre 2015)

Mi sforzo, ma non comprendo i cambi dell'allenatore.
Scandaloso lasciare dentro Honda e far uscire Bacca, inconcepibile far entrare Cerci.

Derby che poteva finire 1-1 o 0-0 o 1-0 per una delle due: come spesso capita ultimamente ci dice male.
L'Inter non mi ha fatto una gran impressione ma in questo campionato ci sta tutto, e sono a punteggio a pieno.


----------



## fedcar89 (13 Settembre 2015)

non capisco come mai toglie Bacca.

Capisco quella di kucka dato che era vicinissimo a il rosso (infatti veniva espulso prima), ma non capisco quello di Bacca ne Honda.

uniche note positive Bacca, la coppia di centrali e Montolivo. Disastro Honda e tutti gli altri da rivedere.


----------



## Hammer (13 Settembre 2015)

Diego lopez 6
Abate 5
Zapata 6,5
Romagnoli 7
De Sciglio 6.5
Kucka 6.5
*Montolivo 7*
Bonaventura 5.5
*Honda 4*
Bacca 6.5
Luiz Adriano 4.5

Balotelli 6.5
Poli 6
Cerci sv


----------



## walter 22 (13 Settembre 2015)

Honda è improponibile in serie A. Comunque partita fra due squadre mediocri e ha vinto chi l'ha messa dentro. Noi siamo scarsi ma l'Inter non scherza. Kondogbia ad oggi non vale neanche lontanamente 40 milioni


----------



## Dany20 (13 Settembre 2015)

Migliore: Balo 6,5
Peggiore: Honda 4,5


----------



## Freddy Manson (13 Settembre 2015)

Abbiamo vinto i derby di 'sta ceppa di ... (quelli estivi) ed ovviamente perdiamo (anche se in realtà il pareggio sarebbe stato il risultato più giusto) quello che conta. E io lo sapevo che sarebbe andata a finire così.

L'uomo del bus di Roma si sta impossessando di me.


----------



## J&B (13 Settembre 2015)

Nel cambio doveva togliere Honda e provare il tridente.


----------



## Hammer (13 Settembre 2015)

Sono innervosito dal fatto che bene o male non abbiamo giocato peggio di loro, ma questi l'hanno sfangata per la terza volta su tre. Ci è mancato quel qualcosa in più.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma sinisa gioca nell inter ?


----------



## Aron (13 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dopo questa sconfitta nel derby sale il valore del Brand in Asia. I cinesi stanno facendo la ressa davanti ai Milan store per comprare le magliette e i profumi dei nostri prodi eroi



Cessione delle quote ora a 700 milioni, e solo per il 30%.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2015)

Peccato, una discreta partita. Resta l'amarezza a fine partita, cosa che non mi succedeva l'anno scorso.

Gravissimo errore di Mihajlovic nello sostituire Bacca, Honda impresentabile e di certo giocando così non vende maglie come vorrebbero.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

La cit. più bella resta 
"i derby non si giocano, si vincono"

mecoj.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Settembre 2015)

Bah, derby da pareggio che abbiamo perso

Adriano e Honda pietosi


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sì, decisamente.


Non scherziamo dai, Balotelli è il solito solista neanche tanto decisivo, in una squadra che gioca a calcio non vedrebbe mai il campo.


----------



## Aron (13 Settembre 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Honda è improponibile in serie A. Comunque partita fra due squadre mediocri e ha vinto chi l'ha messa dentro. Noi siamo scarsi ma l'Inter non scherza. Kondogbia ad oggi non vale neanche lontanamente 40 milioni



Loro però giocano così così e le vincono ugualmente. Quando inizieranno a rodare se la giocheranno con la Roma per lo scudetto.
Noi invece pure con una prestazione globalmente passabile non siamo riusciti a fare manco un goal.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Settembre 2015)

Io la butto lì, ma quanto tempo è che non vinciamo uno scontro diretto quando vAlgono davvero e non a fine stagione o al trofeo di sti gran k? È vergognoso....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Settembre 2015)

Bastava ancora un innesto importante a centrocampo e sarebbe stata un altra annata.
Sinisa delusione totale.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Loro però giocano così così e le vincono ugualmente. Quando inizieranno a rodare se la giocheranno con la Roma per lo scudetto.
> Noi invece pure con una prestazione globalmente passabile non siamo riusciti a fare manco un goal.



Tutto giusto. 
Anche per questo grida vendetta la sostituzione di Bacca.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Settembre 2015)

Bastava ancora un innesto importante a centrocampo e sarebbe stata un altra annata.
Sinisa delusione totale.


----------



## Pivellino (13 Settembre 2015)

Io sono deluso solo dal risultato.
E da Cerci.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Settembre 2015)

Lopez 6
Abate 4
Zapata 6
Romagnoli 7
De Sciglio 6
Kuko 6
Montolivo 6
Jack 6
Honda 2
Luiz Adriano 5
Bacca 6

Balotelli 7
Poli 5
Cerci 4




er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Loro fanno schifo, possibilmente più di noi. Ma noi abbiamo giocato 80 (OTTANTA) minuti con Honda.
> La sostituzione di Bacca e non di Honda è stata vergognosa.



Sono deluso da Mihajlovic, ha tenuto Honda 80 minuti per marketing, non c'e altra spiegazione..

Abbiamo perso contro una squadra di m***a che posso firmare non andra neppure in Champions, come sicuramente non andremo anche noi, cmq dopo 3 giornate per me gli undici titolari sono, almeno fino a gennaio

Lopez
De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli
Kuko, Montolivo, Jack
Balotelli
Luiz Adriano e Bacca


----------



## markjordan (13 Settembre 2015)

sconfitta ingiusta contro un'inter scarsa , e' il loro anno lo dico da un mese , il mancio e' sfondo da sempre
sinisa e' strambo comunque, ad ora e' incredibilmente peggio di pippo nelle scelte
honda su honda e perdi il gp


----------



## walter 22 (13 Settembre 2015)

Prendetevi per pazzo ma ci serve Menez.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Loro però giocano così così e le vincono ugualmente. Quando inizieranno a rodare se la giocheranno con la Roma per lo scudetto.
> Noi invece pure con una prestazione globalmente passabile non siamo riusciti a fare manco un goal.



Tutto vero. Da prima che iniziava il Campionato che dico di stare attenti a questi...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (13 Settembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Diego lopez 6
> Abate 5
> Zapata 6,5
> Romagnoli 7
> ...



Concordo in pieno con le valutazioni.
La partita ce l'ha sulla coscienza Mihailovic.
La sostituzione di Bacca grida vendetta, mantenendo ancora Honda in campo.
Avrebbe dovuto avere più coraggio e puntare su un 4 3 3, tanto il c.campo non esisteva e veniva regolarmente saltato dall'Inter sulla corsa e dal Milan con lanci lunghi. 
Comunque, nel complesso il Milan non ha giocato male. 
Romagnoli mi piace sempre di più, anche se sul gol qualche responsabilità ce l'ha non avendo chiuso lui su Guarin.
Pazienza: oramai siamo abituati alle sconfitte. 
Una più una meno...


----------



## Schism75 (13 Settembre 2015)

Sconfitta immeritata per le occasioni prodotte e la buona impressione. Ma con 3 occasioni così incredibili non si può non fare almeno 2 goal. Si é visto che una squadra di calcio gioca meglio quando c'é qualcuno che la palla la sa far girare velocemente e abbastanza precisamente. Non ci voleva un genio. Tra l'altro la squadra soffre anche molto di meno, rispetto a quando c'é incontrista De Jong. Balotelli in corsa può essere una carta importante.

Detto questo:
Honda non può più giocare nel Milan. Al massimo da seconda punta. Ma si era capito già 3 partite fa.
Bonaventura deve fare il trequartista al più. O l'esterno se si cambia modulo.
Luiz Adriano per ora ricorda il peggior robinho. 3 occasioni incredibili. Tutte sbagliate in maniera vergognosa. In più, come prima punta toglie spazio a Bacca.
Mihajlovic secondo me ha l'epitaffio segnato. Oltre all'insistenta diabolica di continuare con Honda, ha fatto dei cambi assurdi. Quello di Bacca, in più sotto di un goal, non lo faceva nemmeno Inzaghi. E ho detto tutto. E non parlo di Cerci.

Diego Lopez 6,5 - sul goal poteva forse fare meglio.
Abate 5,5 - un po' male il primo tempo, ma poi nel secondo tempo gioca meglio.
Zapata 6 
Romagnoli 6
De sciglio 5,5 - in crescita, ma ancora molto lontano da essere decente
Kucka 6,5 - buona partita, da sostanza al centrocampo. Cambio inspiegabile.
Montolivo 7 - da qualità al Milan e protegge al difesa molto meglio di de jong. Si vede che non é al massimo, ma fosse per me non lo toglierei più.
Bonaventura 6 - discreta partita fuori ruolo. Ma alla fine sbaglia delle opzioni forse per stanchezza
Honda 4 - improponibile
Bacca 5,5 - gioca sacrificato, ma non sembra molto brillante.
Luiz Adriano 4 - non si possono sbagliare 3 goal in un derby. 

Poli s.v.
Balotelli 7 - ottimo esordio. Ci fosse stato bacca qualcosa di meglio sarebbe uscito
Cerci s.v. - é un ex.

Mihajlovic 4. 2 sconfitte in 3 partite, arrivate con squadrate quotate. Scelte folli in partenza e nei cambi. Per me il destino é segnato. Magari sbaglio, ma io voglio Conte.


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Settembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sono furente.
> 
> Loro fanno schifo, possibilmente più di noi. Ma noi abbiamo giocato 80 (OTTANTA) minuti con Honda.
> La sostituzione di Bacca e non di Honda è stata vergognosa.
> ...



Pienamente d'accordo. Bacca e Kucka cambiati gridano vendetta. Mihajlovic si è giocato il credito, tutto.


----------



## Schism75 (13 Settembre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Lopez 6
> Abate 4
> Zapata 6
> Romagnoli 7
> ...


Che poi Honda per marketing, ma io ho visto solo tifosi giapponesi con i colori interisti.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma il CT non aveva detto che il tridente a volte si può provare? ..e poi sotto
di un gol mi leva Bacca?!? ****ahilovic o e stipendiato dall' Inter oppure e meglio
che vadi a zappare la terra.. se segnano 30 gol in tutto il campionato e tanto..


----------



## Aragorn (13 Settembre 2015)

Perdere contro questi qua è già nauseante di per sé, farlo poi in questo modo ..


----------



## Milo (13 Settembre 2015)

Cerci e Honda non devono più giocare, concordo sulla scelta di togliere kucka perché era molto vicino al rosso, e spero che Bacca era troppo stanco per continuare, sennò capisco perché togliere lui invece di honda.
Ottimo Balo, deve continuare a fare il professionista, i (suoi) risultati arriveranno col tempo.


----------



## Danielsan (13 Settembre 2015)

Questa partita è nata male ed è finita peggio. Peccato perchè nei primi 10 minuti si era capito che l'avevamo preparata bene,però le occasioni che ti capitano vanno capitalizzate.
Non mi sento di incolpare Miha per i cambi, non ho la controprova che se fosse uscito Adriano e fosse rimasto Bacca avremmo pareggiato.Ho la sensazione che se fosse durata altri 90 minuti non saremmo riusciti a segnare per un modo o per l'altro...
penso che se i cambi non sono buoni, spesso è anche perchè chi entra dalla panchina fa poco per non rimanere seduto la prossima.
Quelli ha e quelli usa. 
Per me Honda non dovrebbe proprio essere in rosa. Se gioca lui significa che siamo messi male sulla trequarti. Speriamo in qualche soluzione tattica provvisoria aspettando Menez


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Noi vinciamo solo i derby che non contano nulla.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Settembre 2015)

Quando abbiamo vinto contro l'Empoli, abbiamo detto che c'era da preoccuparsi perché l'unica cosa che c'era da salvare era il risultato. Ora abbiamo perso, ma mi sembra che ci sia qualcosa in più da poter salvare. Anzitutto, Montolivo non sembra così fuori forma come si è fatto passare in queste settimane. Mi sembra che abbia avuto una buona padronanza del nostro centrocampo, ha fatto girare anche abbastanza bene la manovra ed ha aiutato anche in fase difensiva facendo da schermo. Kucka, secondo me, il migliore in campo, ancora godo per l'umiliazione a Mr. 36 milioni. E' stata lui la star del centrocampo del derby, forse a pari merito con Monto. La coppia centrale Zapata-Romagnoli sembra dare più garanzie di quanto ci si potesse aspettare. Sembra essere in ripresa anche De Sciglio, mentre Abate spero di non rivederlo mai più nella vita con il recupero di Antonelli. Bonaventura così così. Bene nel giro palla, ma in zona offensiva e quasi inoffensivo, non sa calciare, ogni volta spedisce in curva (e poi dicevano che era Guarin che sparava ai piccioni nel cielo di San Siro). Adriano male male male stasera. Non puoi permetterti di sbagliare 3 gol nel derby mai nella vita. Spiace dirlo, ma è stato vergognoso, anche nelle giocate semplici ha sbagliato alcuni stop elementari. Bacca uno dei migliori in campo, non mi spiego come possa averlo sostituito. L'incognita più pesante ed inquietante è Mihajlovic raga. Assurdo, Poli per Kucka, Balo per Bacca e Honda in campo 80 minuti e poi sostituito da Cerci, forse non l'avrebbe fatto nemmeno il peggior Inzaghi. A proposito, da dove fuoriescono ora tutti questi ammiratori di Balotelli? Parte due. 

Speriamo che questa sconfitta (immeritata) non ci tranci le gambe, non ci spezzi l'entusiasmo, ripartiamo da questa prestazione ed andiamoci a prendere i 3 punti sabato sera a San Siro contro il Palermo che oggi ha pareggiato in casa col Carpi.


----------



## JohnShepard (13 Settembre 2015)

Ragazzi solito derby degli ultimi quattro anni, stesso copione: partita equilibrata, noi leggermente superiori nel gioco e nelle occasioni, loro alla fine trovano sempre il golletto, noi mai, manco a pagarlo. Ennesima sconfitta immeritata, ennesimo rospo da ingoiare, ennesima rabbia...
Per quanto riguarda i nostri: Abate indegno, ridicolo anche come possa solo essere schierato titolare, Honda un fantasma, ci manca un trequartista come si deve e vedendo Saponara rosico non poco. Bene l'attacco, peccato per le occasioni sprecate da Luiz Adriano, mannaggia! Montolivo sarà pure finito ma in mezzo al campo da le piste a De Jong, la differenza si è vista nettamente..
Che dire in conclusione....amarezza...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Lopez 7

Abate 4
Zapata 6.5
Romagnoli 6.5
De Sciglio 6

Kucka 6.5
Montolivo 5.5
Bonaventura 4

Honda 2

L. Adriano 5.5
Bacca 6

Balotelli 6.5
Cerci 0
Poli 6


----------



## folletto (13 Settembre 2015)

Miha ha sbagliato a sostituire Bacca, anche perché Luiz Adriano senza i movimenti di Bacca è scomparso (e ha sbagliato un gol fatto), ma il serbo non va messo in croce per questo, il Milan di stasera pur con dei "buchi" (noti) è altra cosa rispetto a quello degli ultimi anni. Io stasera ne salvo tanti, boccio Honda, Abate e anche Bonaventura che non incide.
E' ufficialmente l'anno dell' Inde.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Settembre 2015)

Oggi abbiamo sbagliato troppo. Già nei primi minuti L.Adriano si e' mangiato due gol davanti al portiere. Poi nel secondo tempo anche il cambio scellerato di Sinisa togliendo Bacca e non Honda o Adriano ha condizionato la partita. Complessivamente non vedo grossi miglioramenti nel gioco della squadra rispetto all'anno scorso.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (13 Settembre 2015)

Ho visto dei 6 e dei 7 alla coppia dei centrali, francamente mi sembrano esagerati come
voti, sulle tre azioni da gol dell' inter: il gol,il miracolo di Lopez, Icardi di testa sopra la
traversa a 2 metri dalla riga di porta, ma i centrali doverano? di testa non hanno respinto
mezza palla, sui cross ho visto Guarin colpire di testa indisturbato 3,4 volte.. bohhh


----------



## JohnShepard (13 Settembre 2015)

Diego Lopez 6
Abate 4
Zapata 6,5
Romagnoli 6
De Sciglio 6,5
Kucka 6 
Montolivo 6,5
Bonaventura 5,5
Honda 4
Luiz Adriano 6
Bacca 6

Balotelli 6,5
Poli 6
Cerci 5,5


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> boccio Honda, Abate e anche Bonaventura che non incide..


Ci credo che non incide. Jack è messo totalmente fuori ruolo, è un ala, un esterno, e il migliore che abbiamo. In centrocampo rende il 60% in meno.


----------



## JohnShepard (13 Settembre 2015)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ho visto dei 6 e dei 7 alla coppia dei centrali, francamente mi sembrano esagerati come
> voti, sulle tre azioni da gol dell' inter: il gol,il miracolo di Lopez, Icardi di testa sopra la
> traversa a 2 metri dalla riga di porta, ma i centrali doverano? di testa non hanno respinto
> mezza palla, sui cross ho visto Guarin colpire di testa indisturbato 3,4 volte.. bohhh



In effetti, forse hai ragione


----------



## Montag84 (13 Settembre 2015)

Gran partita di Montolivo, Zapata e De Sciglio. E questi sono ottimi segnali.

Il vento cambiera' anche per i nati dopo/nati male, state tranquilli.


----------



## Victorss (13 Settembre 2015)

Diego Lopez 6,5
Abate 4
Zapata 6,5
Romagnoli 6,5
De Sciglio 6
Kucka 7
Montolivo 6,5
Bonaventura 6
Honda 4
Luiz Adriano 6
Bacca 6

Balotelli 7
Poli 6
Cerci 5


----------



## Schism75 (13 Settembre 2015)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ho visto dei 6 e dei 7 alla coppia dei centrali, francamente mi sembrano esagerati come
> voti, sulle tre azioni da gol dell' inter: il gol,il miracolo di Lopez, Icardi di testa sopra la
> traversa a 2 metri dalla riga di porta, ma i centrali doverano? di testa non hanno respinto
> mezza palla, sui cross ho visto Guarin colpire di testa indisturbato 3,4 volte.. bohhh


Beh sul miracolo di Lopez l'errore é di de sciglio che non é in linea e lo tiene in gioco. I centrali erano usciti bene.


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Settembre 2015)

Supermario numero uno, vero cuore rossonero!!!!


----------



## Black (13 Settembre 2015)

che rabbia perdere così. Abbiamo fatto (dire giocato sarebbe troppo) meglio della seconda squadra di Milano ma usciamo sconfitti. Parecchie occasioni per noi, loro solo Jovetic e quell'azione conclusa con quel bel tiro da Guarin.
Come già si sapeva la coppia d'attacco è ottima e sa rendersi pericolosa, peccato per il centrocampo. Il modulo scelto il 4-3-1-2 necessita di:
- attaccanti completi che sappiano dialogare -> ok ce li abbiamo
- trequartista forte -> dov'è???
- terzini di spinta -> cosa?
- centrocampo di qualità -> ???

a parte questa premessa ecco le mie pagelle:

D.Lopez -> 6,5 paratona su Icardi. Sul gol è incolpevole (anche se fa un'erroraccio qualche minuto prima)
De Sciglio -> 5.5 in fase difensiva non rischia. Ma davanti è nullo
Abate -> 6 almeno lui sul fondo ci arriva anche se poi mette in mezzo i soliti palloni inutili
Romagnoli -> 6.5 Chiude bene sia su Icardi e Jovetic 
Zapata -> 5.5 l'errore sul gol è suo
Montolivo -> 6 Prova decente, anche se si è visto poco (non si sa se è un bene o un male)
Kucka -> 6.5 sorpresa positiva. Poi esce probabilmente perchè a rischio doppio giallo. Penso che si poteva evitare il rinnovo a De Jong e prendere lui
Bonaventura -> 6.5 al contrario di ciò che ho letto qua penso sia stato il migliore del centrocampo del Milan. L'unico che ha provato la giocata e il dribbling. Poi nel finale sbaglia le conclusioni da fuori
Honda -> 3 giocatore indegno. Va a 2 all'ora. Ridicola l'azione in cui rincorre vanamente un pallone che avrei raggiunto anch'io alla sua età
Bacca -> 6 parte bene, ma poi si spegne
L.Adriano -> 6 vero sbaglia 3 occasioni, ma fa sempre i movimenti giusti. Lo ritengo un attaccante completo

Balotelli -> 6.5 peccato per quel palo. Entra e dimostra che sembra cambiato. Ma ancora non gli credo....
Poli -> 5 ovvero il massimo dei voti che si può dare all'inutile Poli


----------



## Elsha91 (13 Settembre 2015)

ma come mai Mihajlovic non ha fatto entrare Ibra?


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2015)

Elsha91 ha scritto:


> ma come mai Mihajlovic non ha fatto entrare Ibra?



...era in bagno


----------



## The P (13 Settembre 2015)

Per me il migliore del Milan è stato Bonaventura. Non capisco perché non sia piaciuto.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Settembre 2015)

Personalmente non ho nulla da rimproverare alla squadra che ha giocato a calcio (a differenza delle prime 2 giornate), cosa che non ha mai fatto nella scorsa stagione. Inutile fare ragionamenti sulla classifica, dopo 3 partite non vuol dire niente. Per me si sta sopravvalutando l'Inter così come si stanno sottovalutando altre squadre solo sulla base di un inizio così così, ma sia Milan sia Inter hanno dimostrato questa sera di essere migliorate di non poco rispetto agli ultimi 2 anni. Perdere un derby che forse si sarebbe persino meritato di vincere fa girare le eliche non poco, peccato.


*Pagelle:*

Diego Lopez 6,5
Abate 4,5
Zapata 6,5
Romagnoli 6,5
De Sciglio 6+
Kucka 7
Montolivo 6,5
Bonaventura 5,5
Honda 4
Luiz Adriano 5,5
Bacca 6

Balotelli 7
Poli 6
Cerci 5


----------



## Ian.moone (14 Settembre 2015)

Fenomeno romagnoli che sul gol di guarin si fa uccellare con una semplice finta di corpo


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Fenomeno romagnoli che sul gol di guarin si fa uccellare con una semplice finta di corpo



Ma Romagnoli non ha seguito Icardi scusa?!


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma Romagnoli non ha seguito Icardi scusa?!



Mi pare che fosse Zapata su Icardi, non ci giurerei comunque.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Settembre 2015)

Per me hanno fatto tutti discretamente bene, tranne honda, poli, abate e bonaventura (ma solo nel secondo tempo). 
De sciglio e montolivo tra i migliori, balotelli è entrato bene, ma deve muoversi di più.
Diego Lopez ci aveva salvati, ma purtroppo il tiro di guarin era imparabile. Romagnoli si è fatto fregare nell'occasione della rete, c'è poco da dire, ma per il resto ha giocato bene e con personalità. Sinisa ha sbagliato i cambi nettamente. Aveva indovinato la formazione iniziale imho, ma poi andava sostituito honda, e bona messo trequartista. Dopo di che si provava con balo eventualmente, facendo un tridente. Bacca e Luiz Adriano se si è sotto non devono uscire mai!


----------



## peppe75 (14 Settembre 2015)

Posso dire solo questo...indipendentemente dal risultato, purtroppo negativo a me il Milan è piaciuto!! Solo che Honda e Cerci sono da far rimanere in panchina... a vita!! Balo ottimo inizio! Speriamo nella prossima&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Per me il migliore del Milan è stato Bonaventura. Non capisco perché non sia piaciuto.



Per me è stato il peggiore, il migliore kucka


----------



## Hateley (14 Settembre 2015)

Buona partita del Milan che meritava il pareggio. Però non vedo dove possiamo migliorare, mentre l'Inter mi sembra che possa crescere molto.


----------



## Casnop (14 Settembre 2015)

E la luna bussò, alla terza come l'anno scorso, e nessuno a Milanello ha risposto. Ma forse nella cassetta stavolta ha lasciato un biglietto con un numero di telefono. Il Milan perde il derby e il primo treno ma non perde il campionato, a patto che faccia la cosa giusta, i punti, ma non nel modo dell'Inter, giocando sotto ritmo e sotto le proprie possibilità. Il Milan oggi è Bacca, nel bene e nel male: pieno di cose da fare e da dire, energico e dinamico, ma diseguale, alterno, sfiatato perché iperventilato all'inizio dal troppo desiderio di farsi vedere e piacere, e senza forza nel momento, il solito primo terzo del secondo tempo in uno 0-0, in cui la partita deve essere piegata al proprio volere. Il Milan, paradossalmente, dovrebbe essere il Balotelli di stasera: essenziale nei colpi, misurato, pericoloso, freddo nel colpire quando serve e senza sprecare una sola goccia di sudore in più per la gioia delle telecamere. La tranquillità dei forti, il vero obiettivo che Sinisa dovrà regalare al Milan che ancora non si sente forte dentro, e magari lo è. Il contrario dell'Inter, che ha dei limiti di gioco (ha fatto una vera rivoluzione tecnica questa estate, ed ha azzeccato quasi tutto, bravo Ausilio, diesse puro) ma ha dentro di sé la consapevolezza che può superarli, anche perché la brezza la sente sulla nuca e non in faccia. Bene Montolivo nel ruolo dannato per lui, certo, vogliamo rivederlo così contro i desperados di bassa classifica che pressano e menano come se dovessero morire l'altro ieri, ma è piaciuta la sua linearità e continuità senza picchi, specie quando questi poi sono verso il basso. Male Bonaventura: Sinisa, è un tre-qua-rti-staaaaa, lo mettiamo per iscritto davanti ad un notaio o facciamo chiamare da Arcore? Abbiamo perso lì, serviva il suo fosforo quando Bacca ha chiamato il 118 prenotando la tenda ad ossigeno. Ottimo Romagnoli, giovane vecchio che di San Siro avrà presto le chiavi, soldi spesi benissimo. Luiz Adriano ha sbagliato ma è l'unico non sostituibile dal punto di vista tattico. Fa un ruolo che Bacca non può svolgere ed in cui Balotelli finirebbe a coltelli con avversari più furbi di lui. Mario continuasse così: deve mangiare lievito di birra (aiuta memoria e sviluppa l'ingegno), pregare e meditare, un asceta dall'overdose di sé stesso, e diventa un giocatore di calcio, pure ottimo diremmo. Honda no: dispiace, ma non c'entra nulla con Sinisa ed il suo calcio, e deve capirlo Sinisa. Infine De Sciglio: abbiamo ritrovato il figlio perduto, non ci scanniamo il vitello grasso per festeggiare (in tempi di magra, continuiamo a mangiare magro per non sbagliare tempi e conti), ma insomma. Dobbiamo essere non tristi, dunque, senza la gioia dei cornuti ("però non l'ha baciata sulla bocca, eh") che fa dire che siamo a posto così (a gennaio si compra: centrocampo e difesa centrale, specie se Mexes saluta), ma sapendo che dopo la terza c'è la quarta, la quinta e le altre. La Juve non c'è più, viva la Juve. Il campionato è vivo, il Milan pure, gli scorpioni sono letali e se il nostro (Luiz Adriano, ma stasera a letto senza cena) punge...


----------



## Ian.moone (14 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma Romagnoli non ha seguito Icardi scusa?!




Su icardi c'era zapata (come al solito in ritardo) romagnoli doveva uscire, invece è stato nel limbo e poi è stato uccellato


----------



## JesusHeKnows (14 Settembre 2015)

Risultato non giusto, per larghi tratti il Milan ha giocato meglio dell Inter. L errore é stato non mettere dentro le due grandi occasioni del primo tempo di Luiz Adriano ( che ha giocato abbastanza bene comunque). Ovvio se non si segna, poi si paga. A prescindere da tutto, dopo questa prestazione, si può essere ottimisti per ritornare l anno prossimo a giocarsi una coppa europea finalmente, magari quella che più ci compete.
Capitolo Mihajlovic: Bacca non lo togli, al massimo aggiungi Balotelli a loro due, dato che dopo la sostituzione del primo, il nostro attacco é diventato molto più prevedibile e, di conseguenza, meno pericoloso.
L Inter? Per me non farà tanta strada, squadra che non ha gioco, si basa molto, anzi solo su Jovetic e su qualche miracolo dei singoli. Gira bene, per ora, un po come 10 anni fa...e a buon intenditor poche parole


----------



## Victorss (14 Settembre 2015)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Risultato non giusto, per larghi tratti il Milan ha giocato meglio dell Inter. L errore é stato non mettere dentro le due grandi occasioni del primo tempo di Luiz Adriano ( che ha giocato abbastanza bene comunque). Ovvio se non si segna, poi si paga. A prescindere da tutto, dopo questa prestazione, si può essere ottimisti per ritornare l anno prossimo a giocarsi una coppa europea finalmente, magari quella che più ci compete.
> Capitolo Mihajlovic: Bacca non lo togli, al massimo aggiungi Balotelli a loro due, dato che dopo la sostituzione del primo, il nostro attacco é diventato molto più prevedibile e, di conseguenza, meno pericoloso.
> L Inter? Per me non farà tanta strada, squadra che non ha gioco, si basa molto, anzi solo su Jovetic e su qualche miracolo dei singoli. Gira bene, per ora, un po come 10 anni fa...e a buon intenditor poche parole



Quoto tutto. Chi dice che questa sconfitta chiude il campionato per noi e lancia l Inter verso lo scudetto é assolutamente prematuro. Ieri sera se fosse stato messo un mastino su jovetic l Inter non passava la meta campo. La verità é che ieri abbiamo giocato a calcio finalmente, e pure discretamente. Siamo stati puniti su un errore ( non si può lasciar calciare Guarin) ma meritavamo addirittura 3 punti.


----------



## mistergao (14 Settembre 2015)

Vado controcorrente: risultato giusto. Seguo il Milan da più di un quarto di secolo e non so quante partite (soprattutto contro le grandi) ho visto perdere così. Il discorso è il solito: se attacchi e se corri per tutto il primo tempo (o quasi) non segnando, prima o poi il golletto lo prendi, matematico. E se poi sei un po' sfigato (leggasi: palo di Balotelli) la sconfitta è automatica. Ieri sera si è visto un allenatore mediocre ma esperto (Mancini) mangiarsi Mihajlovic, che se ci fosse una società (ma non c'è) oggi verrebbe convocato, insieme ai giocatori (perchè lui è stato un asino, ma in campo ci vanno loro) e riceverebbe un bell'avvertimento: basta approcciare le partite contro squadre più forte in questa maniera.
Seedorf aveva perso in questo modo contro la Juve nel 2014, da lì aveva capito come giocarsela contro una squadra più forte e nel derby di ritorno era stato impeccabile, Mihajlovic ci arriverà? Mah...


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Settembre 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente: risultato giusto. Seguo il Milan da più di un quarto di secolo e non so quante partite (soprattutto contro le grandi) ho visto perdere così. Il discorso è il solito: se attacchi e se corri per tutto il primo tempo (o quasi) non segnando, prima o poi il golletto lo prendi, matematico. E se poi sei un po' sfigato (leggasi: palo di Balotelli) la sconfitta è automatica. Ieri sera si è visto un allenatore mediocre ma esperto (Mancini) mangiarsi Mihajlovic, che se ci fosse una società (ma non c'è) oggi verrebbe convocato, insieme ai giocatori (perchè lui è stato un asino, ma in campo ci vanno loro) e riceverebbe un bell'avvertimento: basta approcciare le partite contro squadre più forte in questa maniera.
> Seedorf aveva perso in questo modo contro la Juve nel 2014, da lì aveva capito come giocarsela contro una squadra più forte e nel derby di ritorno era stato impeccabile, Mihajlovic ci arriverà? Mah...



Appunto, squadre più forti, l'inter nei derby estivi e ieri ha dimostrato di non essere più forte del Milan: abbiamo giocato meglio, tenuto sempre in mano il gioco, creato il triplo delle loro occasioni.
La partita di ieri è stata decisa solo dalla sfortuna: la rigiocassimo altre dieci volte, nove volte la vinceremmo noi.
Loro hanno creato due occasioni: una a primo tempo praticamente finito su un errore dilettantesco di De Sciglio e l'altra, il gol, dove sono riusciti ad uscire non si sa come da un pressing alto nostro e Guarin si è bevuto, di nuovo, De Sciglio.

Abbiamo giocato bene, molto meglio di loro, e Montolivo è stato il migliore in campo, quindi bravo Mihajlovic a preferirlo a de Jong.
Le note negative sono state:
le prestazioni indegne dei due terzini (de sciglio peggiore in campo) 
l'inesistenza di honda
i grossissimi limiti tattici di Bonaventura (il loro gol nasce da un suo errore di posizione, perchè va a pressare troppo alto e quei tiracci osceni a fine partita, invece di ragionare)


----------



## gheorghehagi (14 Settembre 2015)

mah...è sempre il più fortunato che vince il derby quando non si esprime nessun tipo di gioco...

tutto questo accanimento su honda?...
e tutto questo elogiare kuco?
penso che diventeremo dipendenti dalle punizioni di balotelli se non sistemeremo il centrocampo.
giocare contro mancini purtroppo è così...se la metti sul gioco vinci sempre, se pensi di poter vincere contando solo sulla fortuna sbagli miseramente...


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Settembre 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> mah...è sempre il più fortunato che vince il derby quando non si esprime nessun tipo di gioco...
> 
> tutto questo accanimento su honda?...
> e tutto questo elogiare kuco?
> ...



Ma il gioco ieri c'è stato: montolivo ha diretto bene in mezzo, kucka ha dato sostanza e i due là davanti, finchè hanno retto fisicamente, hanno duettato bene mettendo in grande difficoltà la difesa con scambi ragionati.
Purtroppo sono mancati i due giocatori che dovrebbero dare qualità: honda inesistente e bonaventura volenteroso, ma ha sbagliato quasi tutto quando doveva prendere decisioni importanti.

Se de jong si applica e si impegna per fare la mezz'ala, con lui da una parte, kucka (o bertolacci quando sarà in condizioni decenti) dall'altra, montolivo davanti alla difesa, avremmo sufficiente copertura per poterci permettere il tridente davanti (ora c'è solo Balotelli, ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo fuori Niang e Menez).
Resta il problema dei terzini: de sciglio a sinistra è scandaloso, abate ha fatto bene in fase difensiva, ma davanti non ne ha indovinata una nemmeno per sbaglio, antonelli è spesso infortunato.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (14 Settembre 2015)

Perdere il derby fa sempre male e gireranno le balle almeno fino al prossimo. Sono fiducioso per la bella prestazione e soprattutto per il recupero di Montolivo, tanto criticato ma indispensabile per questo Milan, davanti alla difesa deve giocare sempre lui senza se e senza ma


----------



## odrik93 (14 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ma il gioco ieri c'è stato: montolivo ha diretto bene in mezzo, kucka ha dato sostanza e i due là davanti, finchè hanno retto fisicamente, hanno duettato bene mettendo in grande difficoltà la difesa con scambi ragionati.
> Purtroppo sono mancati i due giocatori che dovrebbero dare qualità: honda inesistente e bonaventura volenteroso, ma ha sbagliato quasi tutto quando doveva prendere decisioni importanti.
> 
> Se de jong si applica e si impegna per fare la mezz'ala, con lui da una parte, kucka (o bertolacci quando sarà in condizioni decenti) dall'altra, montolivo davanti alla difesa, avremmo sufficiente copertura per poterci permettere il tridente davanti (ora c'è solo Balotelli, ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo fuori Niang e Menez).
> Resta il problema dei terzini: de sciglio a sinistra è scandaloso, abate ha fatto bene in fase difensiva, ma davanti non ne ha indovinata una nemmeno per sbaglio, antonelli è spesso infortunato.



de sciglio ha giocato bene ieri sera. abate é stato scandaloso


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Settembre 2015)

odrik93 ha scritto:


> de sciglio ha giocato bene ieri sera. abate é stato scandaloso



No, dai, de sciglio è stato pessimo: sui fuorigioco sempre in ritardo e una volta ci è quasi costato un gol, sul gol loro ha dormito bellamente facendosi prendere alle spalle da Guarin.
Abate è stato indegno in fase offensiva, ma dietro ha sempre chiuso con attenzione.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> No, dai, de sciglio è stato pessimo: sui fuorigioco sempre in ritardo e una volta ci è quasi costato un gol, sul gol loro ha dormito bellamente facendosi prendere alle spalle da Guarin.
> Abate è stato indegno in fase offensiva, ma dietro ha sempre chiuso con attenzione.



Ormai con De Sciglio molti commentano per partito preso IMHO.
Mattia ha sbagliato il fuorigioco che ci poteva costare il gol di Guarin, per il resto ha sbagliato poco o nulla. Non è il De Sciglio del primo anno, ma non è per il momento nemmeno quello disastroso dello scorso anno. Sul gol di Guarin, paradossalmente ti dico che, partendo dal presupposto che i primi responsabili sono Honda e Montolivo che dormono permettendo di avanzare a Guarin, Romagnoli e De Sciglio hanno la stessa colpa, ma quantomeno Mattia ha cercato di impedire a Guarin di tirare, Alessio invece ha dormito. In un derby non è pensabile che l'avversario non tiri mai in porta, purtroppo siamo stati sfortunati e poco cinici, perché se dopo 7 minuti fossimo stati sul 2-0 la partita sarebbe cambiata drasticamente. Ormai è andata, testa bassa e pedalare.
Il Milan visto con Fiorentina ed Empoli è destinato a replicare il 10° posto, il Milan di ieri sera con il frutto del lavoro (e magari di un mercato di gennaio che ci possa ulteriormente rafforzare) può anche togliersi qualche soddisfazione.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (14 Settembre 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente: risultato giusto. Seguo il Milan da più di un quarto di secolo e non so quante partite (soprattutto contro le grandi) ho visto perdere così. Il discorso è il solito: se attacchi e se corri per tutto il primo tempo (o quasi) non segnando, prima o poi il golletto lo prendi, matematico. E se poi sei un po' sfigato (leggasi: palo di Balotelli) la sconfitta è automatica. Ieri sera si è visto un allenatore mediocre ma esperto (Mancini) mangiarsi Mihajlovic, che se ci fosse una società (ma non c'è) oggi verrebbe convocato, insieme ai giocatori (perchè lui è stato un asino, ma in campo ci vanno loro) e riceverebbe un bell'avvertimento: basta approcciare le partite contro squadre più forte in questa maniera.
> Seedorf aveva perso in questo modo contro la Juve nel 2014, da lì aveva capito come giocarsela contro una squadra più forte e nel derby di ritorno era stato impeccabile, Mihajlovic ci arriverà? Mah...




Non parlarmi di Seedorf che ancora mi piange il cuore, gettato alle ortiche un potenziale fenomeno degli allenatori


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Settembre 2015)

Sunto del derby:
partita equilibrata, anche divertente, ha vinto l'Inter, non rubando nulla, ma poteva anche vincere il Milan

Personalmente ho visto due squadre tatticamente ancora da costruire,

riguardo al Milan, il centrocampo di ieri era ancora mediocre ma ha dimostrato di poter essere probabilmente la combinazione migliore,

credo che l'assetto definitivo possa essere:

Bertolacci, Montolivo, Kucka, naturalmente nella speranza di inserire campioni veri a gennaio.


Ieri la differenza l'ha fatta la mancanza di fuoriclasse, infatti quando ne è entrato uno a intermittenza, Balotelli, avremmo potuto ribaltare il risultato,
è essenziale il recupero di Menez

Sui singoli bene L. Adriano, nonostante la poca concretezza, Kucka, Montolivo, e la difesa

malissimo Honda e non bene, nonostante l'impegno, Bonaventura che non riesca a dare qualità con continuità.

Ultime note: ieri abbiamo passato indietro la palla molto meno, le poche volte che l'abbiamo fatto abbiamo concesso occasioni all'Inter,
in situazioni di pressing alto eravamo molto slegati, infatti il gol dell'Inter è nato dopo una buona occasione in pressing per noi che non abbiamo saputo gestire con pericolosità perchè la squadra era molto lunga.

Ieri male Miha, sia tatticamente che in occasione dei cambi, se devi recuperare il risultato Bacca lo tieni in campo anche se scoppiato.


Ultimissima annotazione, in Agosto sono arrivati in Italia due soli giocatori veramente in grado di fare la differenza, e in questa giornata l'hanno dimostrato: Jovetic e Quadrado, costavano anche relativamente poco ma noi abbiamo fatto altre scelte.


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ultimissima annotazione, in Agosto sono arrivati in Italia due soli giocatori veramente in grado di fare la differenza, e in questa giornata l'hanno dimostrato: Jovetic e Quadrado, costavano anche relativamente poco ma noi abbiamo fatto altre scelte.



Noi abbiamo fatto altre scelte, ma altrettanto buone: Luiz Adriano e Bacca non hanno nulla da invidiare ai due citati, che il campionato italiano lo conoscono benissimo.
I nostri due sono alla terza partita in Italia e già fanno vedere ottime cose insieme, non possono che crescere.

La palla l'abbiamo passata meno indietro perchè non avevamo de jong e poli in campo, i due maggiori autori di retropassaggi.




JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Non parlarmi di Seedorf che ancora mi piange il cuore, gettato alle ortiche un potenziale fenomeno degli allenatori



Se seedorf fosse un fenomeno, allenerebbe qualche squadra...invece è fermo da un anno e mezzo.


----------



## Symon (14 Settembre 2015)

*Diego Lopez 6,5* - Paratona però solite indecisioni con i piedi
*Abate 6* - Non demerita, non'è ancora il vero Abate, ma speriamo che il campo migliori la condizione, anche non in condizione è comunque più sveglio e propositivo di De Sciglio
*Zapata 6,5* - In marcatura a uomo su Jovetic e Icardi è impeccabile
*Romagnoli 6* - Sicuro di sè
*De Sciglio 5.5* - Meglio del solito, ma lungi dal dire di aver trovato un terzino adatto al Milan. Ancora azioni dei compagni sulla fascia sinistra e lui è sempre decine di metri in ritardo.
*Kucka 6*+ - De Jong è più carismatico e più tenace, deve ancora dimostrare di essere da Milan
*Montolivo 6.5* - Come detto prima, in campo c'è un "creatore di gioco" e si vede...
*Bonaventura 6* - Parte bene, poi sparisce
*Honda 4.5* - Evanescente e in serata no
*Bacca 5,5* - Molta confusione, poca concretezza
*Luiz Adriano 6* - Un pò più di partecipazione alla manovra rispetto al Colombiano suo partner d'attacco, ma concretezza zero anche quà.

Balotelli 6.5 - Buon impronta sulla partita, se sperava di fare un gol nel derby e vivere d'inerzia fino alla fine ha calcolato male, ora deve andare avanti a rimboccarsi le maniche.
Cerci s.v.
Poli s.v.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Settembre 2015)

Sinisa ha sbagliato a tenere Adriano, l'attaccante da genere in campo era Bacca.


----------



## markjordan (14 Settembre 2015)

l'occasione di icardi nasce da abate che lascia andare l'uomo dell'assist
il gol da desciglio che cammina invece di correre e contrstare guarin
in entrambi i casi ho sbraitato in anticipo , quando lasciamo andare sono .... amari x i centrali che sbagliano spesso non sapendo se chiudere o marcare le punte


----------



## Gas (14 Settembre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Honda non dovrebbe essere schierato MAI, giusto in coppa Italia in partite facili.



Mi autoquoto giusto per dire... come volevasi dimostrare....


----------



## gheorghehagi (14 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ma il gioco ieri c'è stato: montolivo ha diretto bene in mezzo, kucka ha dato sostanza e i due là davanti, finchè hanno retto fisicamente, hanno duettato bene mettendo in grande difficoltà la difesa con scambi ragionati.



non stai parlando di gioco stai parlando di azioni individuali
non si è vista un'azione ragionata...ma non solo nel milan anche nell'inter ovviamente...


----------

